# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Шрила Прабхупада >  О том как следует относиться преданным к астрологии психологии аюрведе хатха-йоге

## Маричка

ШРИЛА ПРАБХУПАДА ОБ АЮРВЕДЕ

Ты выразил желание стать Аюрведическим доктором, но я не думаю, что это очень хорошее предложение. Эта наука сейчас не настолько важна для нас, потому что в вашей стране предостаточно возможностей для получения медицинских услуг. Кроме того, многие травы, необходимые для аюрведического лечения, потребуется отправлять отсюда, из Индии, а это не слишком практично. Эта гомеопатическая медицина, упомянутая тобой, – не настоящая медицина, и, соответственно, является обманом. Таким образом, первостепенная медицина, на которую тебе следует обращать внимание, – это повторение Харе Кришна и обретение еще большей устойчивости в Сознании Кришны. Изучай "Бхагавад-гиту как она есть" и "Шримад-Бхагаватам" и продолжай помогать своим духовным братьям в развитии Сознания Кришны. Итак, развивай свои проповеднические способности в этом направлении, и это будет самым успешным и ценным усилием. 
? Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Упендре, 06.01.69


^ ШРИЛА ПРАБХУПАДА О ХАТХА-ЙОГЕ

Преданный: Может ли хатха-йога навредить или помочь сознанию Кришны, или она...? 

Прабхупада: Навредить. Да. Потому что она бесполезна, всего лишь пустая трата времени. В современную эпоху вы не можете заниматься хатха-йогой. Вы не следуете правилам и ограничениям. Вас попросту надувают. Вы знаете, какие на самом деле правила и ограничения в хатха-йоге? 

Преданный: На самом деле не знаю. 

Прабхупада: Да. Нужно выбрать уединенное место. Хатха-йога не практикуется на собрании множества людей. Например, если пойти на занятия по хатха-йоге. Там практикуют сотни людей, а он собирает с них деньги – пять долларов за место. А вы думаете: "Я практикую". Это напрасная трата времени и денег. Хатха-йога так не практикуется. 
? Беседа, 10.5.1969

Тебе следует понять, что мы не очень заинтересованы в принципах Хатха-йоги. Мы практикуем строго Бхакти-йогу, и поскольку Бхакти включает в себя все результаты, получаемые благодаря практике других методов йоги, и как провозглашено в "Бхагавад-гите", она является кульминацией всех методов йоги, то нам не нужно применять какие-либо другие техники помимо воспевания и слушания о Верховной Личности Бога, Кришне, которого называют Йогешварой, повелителем всей йоги. Разумеется, если человек будет сидеть, выпрямив спину, это наверняка в определенной степени поможет ему концентрироваться, но это нельзя считать существенным занятием, которым следует заниматься любой ценой. То, что действительно существенно, – это Бхакти – развивать дремлющую в нас любовь к Кришне. 
? Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Майклу Джону Кингу, 02.02.75

Что касается гастрольных представлений и этой деревни йоги, это следует прекратить. Просто проводите нашу киртану. Если мы будем отвлекать свое внимание таким образом, постепенно всё сойдет на нет. Он заходит слишком далеко. Все эти вещи – абсурдные нововведения. Этот дух измышлений погубит наше движение. Люди могут прийти, чтобы посмотреть, некоторые станут преданными, но такие преданные не останутся, потому что они привлечены неким шоу, а не реальной ценностью – духовной жизнью, соответствующей стандарту Господа Чайтаньи. Наш стандарт – проводить киртану, открывать храмы. Что это за "Гастрольные представления" и "Деревня йоги"? Это будет очередной вариацией хиппи. Постепенно от идеи Сознания Кришны не останется и следа: одно изменение, другое изменение, каждый день новое изменение. Прекратите всё это. Просто проводите киртану, ничего больше. Не выдумывайте своих идей. 
? Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады, 25.11.72 
^ Всего лишь надувательство

Преданный: Может ли хатха-йога навредить или помочь сознанию Кришны, или она…?

Прабхупада: Навредить. Да. Потому что она бесполезна, всего лишь пустая трата времени. В современную эпоху вы не можете заниматься хатха-йогой. Вы не следуете правилам и ограничениям. Вас попросту надувают. Вы знаете, какие на самом деле правила и ограничения в хатха-йоге?

Преданный: На самом деле не знаю.

Прабхупада: Да. Нужно выбрать уединенное место. Хатха-йога не практикуется на собрании множества людей. Например, если пойти на занятия по хатха-йоге. Там практикуют сотни людей, а он собирает с них деньги – пять долларов за место. А вы думаете: "Я практикую". Это напрасная трата времени и денег. Хатха-йога так не практикуется".
(Беседа, 10.5.1969)

^ Телесная привязанность

"Система хатха-йоги главным образом предназначена для тех, кто чрезмерно привязан к телу. В противном случае предпочтительнее другая йога – санкхья-йога или бхакти-йога".
("Учение Господа Капилы", глава 14, текст 31, комментарий)

^ Предназначена для негодяев

"Иначе, если они будут оставаться в невежестве, аджнах, дехй аджнах, тогда аджита-сад-варга: он никогда не сможет контролировать чувства. Система йоги, система хатха-йоги, предназначена для этого класса негодяев, аджита".
(Лекция Шрилы Прабхупады, 5.8.1975)

^ Интересна полным женщинам

"Высшая и самая древняя система йоги – это наука о душе. В настоящее время на Западе, особенно в Америке, очень популярна хатха-йога. Среди тех, кто интересуется ею, много полных женщин, которые ходят на занятия, чтобы похудеть и поддержать в порядке свое пищеварение. Большинство людей интересует именно эта йога, представляющая собой комплекс гимнастических упражнений, но истинная йога – это адхьятмика. Слово адхьятмика означает "возвращение души в изначальное состояние". Душа является пурушей, духом, и его занятием должно быть восстановление своих некогда прерванных отношений с Кришной".
("Учение Господа Капилы", глава 8, текст 14, комментарий)

^ Не для преданных

"Тому, кто пребывает в сознании Кришны, нет нужды заниматься дхьяна-йогой или хатха-йогой, или карма-йогой, или гьяна-йогой".
(Лекция Шрилы Прабхупады, 10.1.1967)

^ ШРИЛА ПРАБХУПАДА ОБ АСТРОЛОГИИ

По поводу астрологии: не слушай всех этих так называемых астрологов, держись от них подальше. Даже не смотри в их сторону. Какой смысл с ними встречаться? Астрологи предназначены для материалистов, а спиритуалистов будущее не волнует. Все зависит от Кришны. 
? Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Девамайе деви даси, 09.01.75 

Нет, выбрось из головы всю эту чепуху. Астрология не спасет тебя, когда придет смерть. Мой Гуру Махараджа был великим астрономом и астрологом, но он все это бросил. Это предназначено для карми. Мы не интересуемся подобными вещами. 
? Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Санатана дасу, 10.06.75

Преданность не означает, что следует предаваться только в благоприятных условиях. Это не преданность. Преданность – это когда процесс предания должен продолжаться при любых обстоятельствах. 
? Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Кришна дасу, 03.03.69, Сан-Франциско
Прабхупаде письмо: "Прабхупада, я встречался с астрологами, и мне сказали, что у меня в 10м доме Раху, и из-за этого я не могу прогрессировать в бхакти на пути к освобождению, у меня мало надежды в этой жизни, и сам я тут не виноват, это все из-за Раху". Прабхупада ответил так: "На самом деле, Кришна мизинцем своей ноги может вышвырнуть десять тысяч Раху из твоего дома". Т.е. Прабхупада не принял всерьез астрологический прогноз, составленный для Вишала даса. "Практикуй бхакти - и все будет хорошо".
^ ШРИЛА ПРАБХУПАДА О ПСИХОЛОГИИ

Бомбей, 1976 г.

Бхакта: Сейчас популярна идея, что широкое распространение психологии может подтолкнуть людей к погружению во внутреннюю жизнь.

Шрила Прабхупада: Пусть грезят сами, что это хорошо и что они этим помогают человечеству. Но мы знаем это без каких-либо там психологий. Мы просто верим Кришне. Этому телу скоро придет конец, а значит какой смысл терять время, изучая психологию тела. Только дурачье занимается этим, а мы не такие глупцы.

Бхакта: Но они думают...

Шрила Прабхупада: Все они просто глупцы и негодяи, потому что они не верят словам Кришны. Ясно сказано сами Кришной татха дехан тара прапти. Зачем загружать себя, выдумывая что-то свое? Наша миссия - просто пропагандировать слова Кришны. Вот что мы должны делать. Мы не публикуем ничего от себя. Все эти так называемые йоги, так называемые медитации, и все это - просто вздор. Мы не хотим иметь ничего общего с этим. Наша миссия только в одном: донести до этих негодяев наставления Кришны, чтобы они могли следовать им и достигнуть счастья. В этом наша миссия. Мы не имеем права ничего менять, ибо это слова самого Господа. Это Он сказал йаре декха, таре каха `кришна'-упадеша. Мы просто берем послание Кришны и пытаемся донести до каждого, кого встретим. Это наша миссия. Мы не можем фабриковать что-то от себя. Мы должны представлять Бхагавад-Гиту именно как она есть. Пожалуйста, не интерпретируйте Кришну. Не отравляйте этим все. Интерпретировать от себя, означает отравлять. Вы все отравляете.

Бхакта: Но они говорят, что интерпретируют для того, чтобы лучше донести до людей, чтобы сделать знание доступней, понятней.

Шрила Прабхупада: Нет. На самом деле здесь как в аптеке, как в медицине: доктор дает определенный рецепт для определенной болезни, и если вы хотите вылечить больного, вы не должны менять рецепт. Сам Господь Кришна - высший брахман - дал это знание. Зачем вы суете нос в это и меняете? Нынешние лидеры общества - просто негодяи. Мы не должны равнодушно взирать на то, как они сами идут в ад и ведут туда все общество. Мы должны прекратить это. Хотя бы в Индии. Мы должны прямо, открыто говорить: все это негодяйство. Это наш долг, потому что это миссия Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Вчера ко мне пришел один человек и сказал: «Я тоже помогаю людям, я тоже несу благо им», но я ответил ему: «Чтобы дать другим благо, сначала нужно иметь его самому. Что ты имеешь, что бы дать другим людям? Ты можешь помочь людям, только если дашь им знание о Кришне. Все твои призывы служения людям ложны, лживы, ошибочны. Вот послание Господа Чатаньи Махапрабху. Вдохновляйте людей непосредственно служить Кришне. Как? Я вам объясняю: скажите людям так: «Повторяйте Харе Кришна, принимайте Кришна-прасад, приносите поклоны». Вот что означает непосредственно служить Кришне. Вот этому мы должны учить. Почему вы не можете делать это? Почему Вы не можете служить Кришне таким образом? Почему вы не можете проповедовать сознание Кришны таким образом? Зачем самим себе создавать трудности? Ман мана бхава мад бхакто. Поклоняйтесь Кришне, принимайте Кришна-прасад и давайте другим знание о Кришне. Сам Господь Кришна приказывает действовать так. Он говорит, что действуя именно так «ты придешь ко Мне». Просто примите это и тогда результаты превзойдут ваши ожидания.

Бхакта: Но слушатели не имеют веры в это...

Шрила Прабхупада: Естественно, мы понимаем, что у них нет веры. Если бы она у них была, то зачем тогда нужно было им проповедовать. Тогда создайте у них веру!
http://www.prabhupadavani.org/main/C...tions/165.html

Ссылка www.prabhupadavani.org

----------


## Маричка

Тезисно.
ШРИЛА ПРАБХУПАДА ОБ АЮРВЕДЕ




> Эта наука сейчас не настолько важна для нас, потому что в вашей стране предостаточно возможностей для получения медицинских услуг.


 ШРИЛА ПРАБХУПАДА О ХАТХА-ЙОГЕ



> Преданный: Может ли хатха-йога навредить или помочь сознанию Кришны, или она...?
> 
> Прабхупада: Навредить. Да. Потому что она бесполезна, всего лишь пустая трата времени.


 ШРИЛА ПРАБХУПАДА ОБ АСТРОЛОГИИ



> По поводу астрологии: не слушай всех этих так называемых астрологов, держись от них подальше. Даже не смотри в их сторону.


ШРИЛА ПРАБХУПАДА О ПСИХОЛОГИИ



> Шрила Прабхупада: Пусть грезят сами, что это хорошо и что они этим помогают человечеству. Но мы знаем это без каких-либо там психологий. Мы просто верим Кришне. Этому телу скоро придет конец, а значит какой смысл терять время, изучая психологию тела. Только дурачье занимается этим, а мы не такие глупцы.

----------


## Варган

"Участники Движения сознания Кришны не желают заниматься псевдомедитацией в Гималаях или в лесу, где человек зачастую только делает вид, что медитирует; *не желают они и открывать многочисленные школы йоги в городах*. Вместо этого преданные Кришны готовы стучаться в каждую дверь и убеждать людей следовать наставлениям, содержащимся в «Бхагавад-гите как она есть», наставлениям Господа Чайтаньи. В этом цель Движения сознания Кришны" (ШБ 7.9.44., комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады).

----------


## Грамани дас

ШРИЛА ПРАБХУПАДА ОБ АСТРОЛОГИИ




> «*Любой образованный человек, дхира, должен интересоваться джьотишей, астрологией*». (ШБ 10.8.5 комм)
> 
> «Законы природы так тонки, что на каждую часть нашего тела воздействуют определенные звезды, и живое существо получает действующее тело, в котором оно благодаря таким манипуляциям астрономического влияния может отбыть присужденное ему наказание. Поэтому судьбу человека можно определить по расположению звезд в момент его рождения, когда опытный астролог составляет достоверный гороскоп. *Это великая наука, и то, что ее неправильно используют, еще не доказывает ее бесполезность*». (ШБ 1.12.12 комм)
> 
> «Человек должен овладеть знанием, чтобы понять какова была его прошлая жизнь, и добиться лучшей участи в будущем. Есть даже книга под названием «Бхригу-Самхита», из которой с помощью астрологических расчётов можно узнать о своей прошлой, настоящей и будущей жизни. Так или иначе, о своём прошлом, настоящем и будущем должен знать каждый». (ШБ 6.1.49 комм)
> 
> «С помощью астрологии можно даже определить положение Верховной Личности Бога. Обо всем следует судить по соответствующим признакам». (ЧЧ, Ади-лила, 17.109, ком.)

----------


## Грамани дас

ШРИЛА ПРАБХУПАДА О ЙОГЕ




> *В йоге нет ничего плохого. Она поддерживает здоровье*
> 
> «Они шли в сторону луга и вдруг увидели мужчину, стоящего на голове.
> - Это наш? – спросил Прабхупада.
> И преданные, засмеявшись, ответили: «Нет, он йог».
> - Он хочет стать бессмертным, - сказал Рамешвара.
> - Нет, сказал Прабхупада. – Упражнения помогают ему остаться здоровым.
> Тамал Кришна: - Это полезно для тела?
> Прабхупада: - Да. Это называется ширшасана, стойка на голове. Ширшасана, падмасана, йогасана, есть очень много асан (йогических поз).
> ...

----------


## Грамани дас

ШРИЛА ПРАБХУПАДА ОБ АЮРВЕДЕ




> *«Три вещи поддерживают жизнь во мне: утренние прогулки, массаж и аюрведические лекарства»*
> 
> Е.М. Шрутакирти прабху:
> 
> 
> Однажды, когда я делал массаж Шриле Прабхупаде, растирая горчичное масло по его спине, он сказал:
> 
> - Три вещи поддерживают жизнь во мне: утренние прогулки, массаж и аюрведические лекарства.
> 
> ...

----------


## Варган

> ШРИЛА ПРАБХУПАДА О ЙОГЕ
> ...- Тем не менее, - продолжал Прабхупада, в этом нет ничего плохого. Она поддерживает здоровье, эта асана»


Грамани прабху, у этой беседы есть продолжение, которое обрезано:

"Джайатиртха: Так если у нас есть время, мы можем делать это?
Шрила Прабхупада (*фыркая от смеха*): *Харе Кришна.  Не требуется*" (конец).

(Беседа на утреней прогулке, 27.07.1975, Сан-Диего).

Jayatirtha: So if we have time we can do that?
Prabhupada: (chuckles) Hare KRSNa. Not required. (end)

(Morning Walk
—
July 27, 1975, San Diego)

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Грамани прабху, у этой беседы есть продолжение, которое обрезано:
> 
> "Джайатиртха: Так если у нас есть время, мы можем делать это?
> Шрила Прабхупада (*фыркая от смеха*): *Харе Кришна.  Не требуется*" (конец).
> 
> (Беседа на утреней прогулке, 27.07.1975, Сан-Диего).
> 
> Jayatirtha: So if we have time we can do that?
> Prabhupada: (chuckles) Hare KRSNa. Not required. (end)
> ...


Тогда получается, что Шрила Прабхупада своей последней фразой (не нужно) опроверг свою предыдущую фразу о пользе асаны. Какого Прабхупаду мы примем: того, что говорит, что асана полезна для здоровья, или того, что говорит, что в этом нет нужды? И почему он в одном диалоге утверждает противоположные вещи? Чтобы понять это, нужно учитывать с кем он говорит. Когда Прабхупада похвалил напиток 7Up, храмы стали в гигантских количествах его закупать, потому что "Прабхупада сказал". Прабхупада прекрасно понимал с какими незрелыми людьми он имел дело и как они могут все исказить. Дай он тогда добро на хатха-йогу, все забросили бы санкиртану и сидели в храмах и делали бы асаны, потому что "Прабхупада сказал", что это полезно. Для того, чтобы понять не только то, что Прабхупада сказал, но и почему он это сказал, надо иметь некоторый разум, который может не только читать цитаты, а который способен переваривать сказанное и понимать приоритеты, которые ставил Прабхупада. Не пытайтесь упростить наследие Прабхупады. Пытайтесь понять его целиком.
Могу, кстати, по именам назвать членов Джи-Би-Си и гуру, которые регулярно делают асаны. Своими глазами видел.. Или они не читали последнюю часть диалога и отклонились от Прабхупады? Или не говорить?  А то опять будет буря в стакане и споры вокруг того, что Прабхупада сказал в начале диалога и в конце.

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

Когда Прабхупада пишет о "*любом образованном человеке*" и его интересах он не отрицает астрологию йогу и аюрведу.Это часть индийской культуры. 

Но на вопрос нужно ли этим заниматься преданным или сделать это частью проповеди идет отрицательный ответ.



> «*Любой* *образованный человек*, дхира, должен интересоваться джьотишей, астрологией». (ШБ 10.8.5 комм)





> *Астрологи предназначены для материалистов*, а спиритуалистов будущее не волнует. Все зависит от Кришны.
> ? Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Девамайе деви даси, 09.01.75



Противоречия на самом деле нет.Или мы должны признать что любой образованный человек автоматически считается преданным Кришны.

----------


## Варган

> Тогда получается, что Шрила Прабхупада своей последней фразой (не нужно) опроверг свою предыдущую фразу о пользе асаны. Какого Прабхупаду мы примем: того, что говорит, что асана полезна для здоровья, или того, что говорит, что в этом нет нужды? И почему он в одном диалоге утверждает противоположные вещи? Чтобы понять это, нужно учитывать с кем он говорит. Когда Прабхупада похвалил напиток 7Up, храмы стали в гигантских количествах его закупать, потому что "Прабхупада сказал". Прабхупада прекрасно понимал с какими незрелыми людьми он имел дело и как они могут все исказить. Дай он тогда добро на хатха-йогу, все забросили бы санкиртану и сидели в храмах и делали бы асаны, потому что "Прабхупада сказал", что это полезно. Для того, чтобы понять не только то, что Прабхупада сказал, но и почему он это сказал, надо иметь некоторый разум, который может не только читать цитаты, а который способен переваривать сказанное и понимать приоритеты, которые ставил Прабхупада. Не пытайтесь упростить наследие Прабхупады. Пытайтесь понять его целиком.


*пурвапара-видхи-мадхйе "пара" — балаван* - среди предшествующих и последующих наставлений бОльшую силу имеет вывод, следующий в конце (Шри Чайтанья Чаритамрита, Мадхйа Лила, 18.139).

То есть Шрила Прабхупада хотел подшутить над учениками, говоря о пользе йога-асан. Они действительно полезны для карми и хатха-йогинов - Шрила Прабхупада формально всё правильно про них говорил. Но когда *озадаченные** ученики  спросили, надо ли *преданным* заниматься этим, если у них есть время, он фыркнул от смеха и сказал: *"Харе Кришна. Не требуется"*. То есть никакого противоречия в его словах нет: с кем себя отождествляешь, то и применяешь. Если ты преданный, то тебе йога-асана не требуется, а если карми - пожалуйста, занимайся асанами. 

*(в самой Лиламрите тоже есть эта вырезанная любителями хатха-йоги часть беседы, и там Сатсварупа дас Махарадж комментирует, что ученики были _удивлены_, ведь Шрила Прабхупада всегда был против хатха-йоги для преданных).




> Могу, кстати, по именам назвать членов Джи-Би-Си и гуру, которые регулярно делают асаны. Своими глазами видел.. Или они не читали последнюю часть диалога и отклонились от Прабхупады? Или не говорить?  А то опять будет буря в стакане и споры вокруг того, что Прабхупада сказал в начале диалога и в конце.


"Если ученики больше не придерживаются принципа во всем следовать указаниям духовного учителя, между ними немедленно возникают разногласия. Любое мнение, отличное от мнения духовного учителя, не имеет никакой ценности. Никто не должен пытаться вводить материальные представления в сферу духовной жизни. С этого начинаются все отклонения. Духовное развитие несовместимо с материальными представлениями".
Чайтанья-Чаритамрита Ади-лила 12.9 комм.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

А для здоровья чем нужно заниматься? Или здоровье тоже не требуется? Посмотрим, что говорит Парампара по этому поводу:

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

ШБ 7.15.24

крпайа бхутаджам духкхам
даивам джахйат самадхина
атмаджам йога-вирйена
нидрам саттва-нишевайа

Пословный перевод: 
крпайа — милосердием (ко всем живым существам); бхута- джам — причиняемое другими живыми существами; духкхам — страдание; даивам — страдание, посылаемое Провидением; джахйат — пусть устранит; самадхина — погружением в медитацию; атма-джам — страдание, порождаемое телом и умом; йога-вирйена — практикой хатха-йоги, пранаямы и тд; нидрам — сон; саттва-нишевайа — развитием в себе брахманских качеств, то есть гуны благости.

Перевод: 
Проявляя сострадание и никому не завидуя, человек может избавиться от страданий, причиняемых другими живыми существами; медитируя в трансе, он сможет устранить страдания, которые посылает провидение, а практикуя хатха-йогу, пранаяму и другие подобные методы, сможет избавиться от беспокойств, доставляемых собственным телом и умом. Аналогичным образом, усилив влияние гуны благости, особенно в отношении еды, человек должен победить сон.

Комментарий: 
Человек должен приучить себя питаться так, чтобы ради этого не надо было причинять беспокойство и страдания другим живым существам. Если кто-то мучит или убивает меня, это приносит мне страдания; стало быть, сам я не должен мучить или убивать ни одно живое существо. Люди не знают, что за убийство невинных животных материальная природа подвергнет их суровому наказанию. Любую страну, где без необходимости убивают животных, материальная природа будет карать войнами и эпидемиями. Поэтому человек, по своему опыту зная, что такое страдание, должен быть милосерден ко всем живым существам. Избежать страданий, посылаемых провидением, невозможно, так что, когда они приходят, нужно полностью погрузиться в повторение мантры Харе Кришна. Что же касается страданий, порождаемых телом и умом, то их можно избежать с помощью хатха-йоги, или мистической йоги.

Нарада Муни дает наставления цивилизованному человеку, а Шрила Прабхупада подтверждает это в своем комментарии. Если последнее наставление важнее первого, то сказанное в книгах, важнее сказанного в частной беседе. Шрила Прабхупада неоднократно говорил, что надо изучать его книги под разными углами зрения. Но он нигде не говорил, что мы должны изучать его частную переписку и понимать ее однозначно.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> "Если ученики больше не придерживаются принципа во всем следовать указаниям духовного учителя, между ними немедленно возникают разногласия. Любое мнение, отличное от мнения духовного учителя, не имеет никакой ценности. Никто не должен пытаться вводить материальные представления в сферу духовной жизни. С этого начинаются все отклонения. Духовное развитие несовместимо с материальными представлениями".
> Чайтанья-Чаритамрита Ади-лила 12.9 комм.


А при чем тут "материальные представления в сфере духовной жизни"? Тема, как я понимаю, про йогу и здоровье. Сам Кришна советует вести здоровый образ жизни и заниматься йогой, чтобы избавиться от материальных страданий: Бг 6.17 — Тот, кто умерен в еде, сне, труде и отдыхе, может, занимаясь йогой, избавиться от всех материальных страданий.

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

Я с трудом представляю себе любой храм католический православный где священник предложит предсказать судьбу лечебный массаж или подышать по старославянски  для здоровья.

Или массажиста который натирая меня маслом вдруг заговорит о Христе и спасении привлекая меня в православие косвенно.
Впрочем пути Господни неисповедимы.Но от преданного Кришны логично ожидать проповеди без дополнительных опций.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Я с трудом представляю себе любой храм католический православный где священник предложит предсказать судьбу лечебный массаж или подышать по старославянски  для здоровья.
> 
> Или массажиста который натирая меня маслом вдруг заговорит о Христе и спасении привлекая меня в православие косвенно.
> Впрочем пути Господни неисповедимы.Но от преданного Кришны логично ожидать проповеди без дополнительных опций.


А при чем тут проповедь? Если преданный заболел, ему можно лечиться у аюрведического врача, или надо только у западного, т.к. Прабхупада сказал, что 
"Эта наука (Аюрведа)сейчас не настолько важна для нас, потому что в вашей стране предостаточно возможностей для получения медицинских услуг"?

----------


## Амира

> Я с трудом представляю себе любой храм католический православный где священник предложит предсказать судьбу лечебный массаж или подышать по старославянски  для здоровья.


Такое вообще трудно представить. Но в наше время, к большому сожалению, такие вещи случаются, и более того, похоже, входят в моду.
Чего только не услышишь или не увидишь. Вот вам пример:



*Весёлые приходы. Христианские церкви нашли новый способ привлекать молодежь*

Чтобы идти в ногу со временем, традиционные церкви проводят квесты, флешмобы и чемпионаты по футболу

«Батюшка, моя любимая выходит замуж. Могу я молиться, чтобы у них ничего не вышло?» «Отец, я хочу прыгнуть с парашютом. Если он не раскроется, это будет считаться самоубийством?» «Является ли игра «Мафия» антихристианской?» Во время заседаний молодёжного клуба в Ионинском монастыре такие вопросы рекой льются на архимандрита Иоасафа (Перетятько). Тот в ответ сыплет анекдотами, историями из жизни, сленгом, не забывая, впрочем, о слове божьем. Объясняет, что у каждого свой путь и на другом пути счастлив не будешь. «В том, что любимая выходит замуж за другого, ничего плохого нет. Пусть теперь тот другой отдувается», – подытоживает батюшка.

«Молодёжку» – еженедельные встречи тех, кому от 15 до 35 – называют лучшей православной тусовкой столицы. Отец Иоасаф, один из организаторов проекта, залог успеха видит в том, что о сложном здесь говорят просто и жизненно. Такой подход разделяет не он один, поэтому из уст овитых длинной бородой сегодня можно услышать не только «Хвала Господу!», но и «Wow»!

*Где заканчивается догма*

«Вернусь после встречи в монастырь, и всё мне выскажут. Будут говорить: «Отец Иоасаф – ты много говоришь, и нечего тебе на молодёжке делать», – смеясь и играя интонациями, рассказывает монах. К мнению коллег он прислушивается, и если те убедительно говорят «перегнул палку», делает выводы. Но в целом инициативность 38-летнего батюшки духовенство поддерживает, его сан – тому подтверждение.

Установка на «молодёжке», – не заигрывать, а заинтересовывать. Хотя грань между первым и вторым тонкая. Главное, от чего не отступают, – это библейские догмы. Что же касается формы их подачи – тут свобода действий. Как объясняет отец Иоасаф, не важно, в каком сосуде подавать молоко, главное, чтобы его было удобно пить.

Собирается на заседания клуба 150–200 человек. Сидят на лавках, которые обычно хранятся по углам храма, в нужный момент с отточенной быстротой достаются. Проходят встречи по четвергам после работы – зайти домой переодеться участникам некогда. Поэтому под ликами святых можно увидеть и короткие юбки, и арафатки вместо платков.


*Дети прогресса*

«У нас в храме ни от кого не отворачиваются, никого не станут выгонять, даже если человек одет неподобающе. Можем просто намекнуть. Я в таких ситуациях обычно шучу. Например, говорю: «Вы могли бы прийти на приём к мэру Киева в плавках? А Бог ведь повыше мэра», – рассказывает иерей Владимир Тукало. Он тоже ведёт «молодёжку» – в киевской Свято-Ольгинской церкви. Больше десяти лет работы в МЧС позволяют ему заниматься и школой спасателей, а также православными скаутами. Учат подростков (11–15 лет) и участников спецподразделения «Чижики» (6–10 лет) ориентироваться в лесу и городе, а также боксу и фехтованию.

– Что тебе больше всего в лагере запомнилось? – обращается священник к девочке-тинейджеру в библиотеке воскресной школы.
– Походы, палатки. И то, что интернета не было. А ещё мы в лагере *учились есть жаб*, – делится она впечатлениями.

Из-за жаб, по словам отца Владимира, случился скандал. В рамках курса «Юный Робинзон» *детей учили питаться земноводными*. Дети увлеклись. Местные жители, до этого нежных чувств к лягушкам никак не проявлявшие, заметив торчащие из котелков лапки, запротестовали. 

 :shok:   :swoon:

----------


## Андрон

> - Тем не менее, - продолжал Прабхупада, - *в йоге нет ничего плохого. Она поддерживает здоровье, это асана*.
> Джайатиртха: Так если у нас есть время, мы можем делать это?
> Шрила Прабхупада (фыркая от смеха): Харе Кришна.  *Не требуется*.
> (Беседа на утреней прогулке, 27.07.1975, Сан-Диего).


Здесь нет противоречия, это означает: "йогой заниматься можно, но не обязательно"...
Мне это напоминает слова Апостола Павла:
"*Все мне позволительно, но не все полезно*; все мне позволительно, но ничто не должно обладать мною". (1Кор 6:12)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Но на вопрос нужно ли этим заниматься преданным или сделать это частью проповеди идет отрицательный ответ.


Удивительная уверенность. Видимо вы изучили все указания Шрилы Прабхупады для его учеников?
Если, действительно, вы хотите понять отношение Шрилы Прабхупады к здоровью преданных, почитайте книгу Прахладананды Свами "Надеюсь, мое письмо застанет Вас в добром здравии", где собраны не негативные, а позитивные рекомендации для преданных, которые дает Шрила Прабхупада. Фрагменты этой книги есть в соседней теме о Здоровье.

Сам Шрила Прабхупада постоянно использовал Аюрведу и Астрологию в своей жизни.


> "Астрологи предназначены для материалистов"


 Но своих книгах Шрила Прабхупада много раз превозносит Астрологию, и он также до последних дней обращался к астрологам. Но с высшей целью, не ради собственного удовольствия!
Для достижения высшей цели преданные используют все ведические науки.

В отношении йоги и преданных, прежде чем делать выводы, сначала нужно определить, что называл "йогой" Шрила Прабхупада. Йогой он называл восьмиступенчатую практику Аштанга-йоги. Ее он не рекомендовал для преданных, поскольку преданные уже заняты высшей практикой - Бхакти-йогой. Бхакти-йога превосходит остальные духовные практики, которые были рекомендованы для других юг.
 Не разобравшись в контексте, постоянно критикуют какую-то непонятную йогу и приписывают Шриле Прабхупаде то, что он запрещал ученикам заниматься своим здоровьем. Шрила Прабхупада сам заботился о здоровье, а ученикам, значит, запрещал? Не слишком разумные выводы.

Шрила Прабхупада знал, кому из учеников что сказать, кому запретить, кому разрешить, в зависимости от цели ученика. Он очень личностный Ачарья, а не фанатик. Он сам рекомендовал ученикам какие упражнения им делать для здоровья. Упражнения он называл "упражнениями" и никогда не запрещал ученикам выполнять их для физического здоровья.


 Джампинг джек

 «Я был на утренней прогулке, когда преданный спросил, можно ли ему заниматься йогой, просто для здоровья. Потому что большую часть дня ему приходилось сидеть за столом. Шрила Прабхупада ответил: «Да. Или ты можешь делать…Как это называется?»
 И он показал движения джампин джек (движения, которые выполняют военные или спортивные команды, уставная форма быстрой разминки в армиях США и Канады. – Прим.ред.)» 

(воспоминания Бадри Нараяна даса).



 «Также одной из вещей, от которой я отказался, переехав в храм, была хатха-йога. Все мне говорили, что бхакти-йога включает в себя хатха-йогу и все, что мне нужно – это танцевать в киртане. Я был убежден в обратном, но, когда я переехал в храм, для занятий хатха-йогой не осталось ни времени, ни подходящего места. Затем, когда я стал жить с Прабхупадой, я восстановил занятия. Утром, перед тем как приготовить ему завтрак, я выходил во двор и делал несколько асан, но мне хотелось знать, правильно ли я поступаю. Через два-три дня я решил спросить мнение Прабхупады об упражнениях. Когда я принес ему тарелку с завтраком, он сказал: «Я видел, что ты занимался йогой во дворе». Я сказал: «Да, я как раз собирался узнать ваше мнение об этом. Преданные мне сказали, что это не наш процесс, что это не истина». «На самом деле, - сказал Прабхупада, - эти упражнения полезны для здоровья. Мы просто не хотим, чтобы люди отвлекались, поэтому не учим их йоге. Но для тебя это полезно, я разрешаю тебе заниматься йогой» 

(интервью с Нандой Кумар дасом)

----------


## Амира

Матаджи Kasturika, вы всё правильно написали.

С целью поддержания своего здоровья никто не запрещает делать зарядку. Прабхупада лишь не рекомендовал хатха-йогу как увлечение.
Становиться астрологом или преподавателем йоги конечно не стоит. 
Прабхупада показывал своим ученикам ту грань когда необходимое может перейти в желаемое.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Становиться астрологом или преподавателем йоги конечно не стоит.


А если у человека есть талант в этих сферах? Если это его призвание и предназначение в материальном плане? Если Кришна наделил человека такой природой? Тоже не надо? А кем стоит становиться в материальном плане? Перечисляет ли Шрила Прабхупада список профессий, кем могут становиться преданные? В качестве спорта можно только борьбу и плавание, остальное запрещено, так? Теперь еще есть ограничения по профессиям? Читаю и диву даюсь....Аж не верится, что это все пишут люди, осознающие Абсолютную Истину.

----------


## Амира

> А если у человека есть талант в этих сферах? Если это его призвание и предназначение в материальном плане?


Каждому человеку от рождения даются определённые склонности. Ведь мы как то стали с вами переводчиками, преподавателями, врачами, инженерами. Разве кто-то препятствовал этим нашим склонностям? Другое дело в тонкой грани о которой говорил Прабхупада. Когда человек видит что есть астрология и она популярна и к тому же прибыльна, а у человека есть возможность ею заниматься и к тому же и сам Прабхупада пользовался ...

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Каждому человеку от рождения даются определённые склонности.


И если у человека эти склонности в астрологии или йоге, тогда можно становиться астрологом или инструктором йоги? Или нужно выбирать специальность, чтобы она была обязательно не прибыльная и не популярная? Я просто пытаюсь определить степень абсурдности данной темы. Уж простите, но очень любопытно стало.

----------


## Амира

Ну а чем йога или астрология хуже чем сотни других материальных профессий? Если это предназначение человека по карме, то почему бы нет. Только наверняка, пусть даже не со 100% вероятностью человек бы родился в соответствующих условиях и вопрос о том кем стать наверняка не стоял бы. В Индии это профессии популярны не менее чем у нас все остальные.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Ну а чем йога или астрология хуже чем сотни других материальных профессий? Если это предназначение человека по карме, то почему бы нет.


Ну, слава Богу! А то я уж подумал, что в ИСККОН вводится табу на некоторые профессии..

----------


## Амира

> Ну, слава Богу!


 :vanca calpa:

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

> А при чем тут проповедь? Если преданный заболел, ему можно лечиться у аюрведического врача, или надо только у западного, т.к. Прабхупада сказал, что 
> "Эта наука (Аюрведа)сейчас не настолько важна для нас, потому что в вашей стране предостаточно возможностей для получения медицинских услуг"?


Наверно вам повезло и вы встречали много аюрведических врачей.Я в России ни одного потому выбор где мне лечиться даже не стоит его нет.В Индию для диагностики по пульсу я не полечу просто сделаю анализ крови в ближайшей поликлинике.Это быстрее разумнее практичнее и точнее.Не говоря уже про обследование узи и.т.д.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Наверно вам повезло и вы встречали много аюрведических врачей.Я в России ни одного потому выбор где мне лечиться даже не стоит его нет.В Индию для диагностики по пульсу я не полечу просто сделаю анализ крови в ближайшей поликлинике.Это быстрее разумнее практичнее и точнее.Не говоря уже про обследование узи и.т.д.


Да, мне в этом плане очень повезло, но не сразу. Сначала я попал в лапы наших врачей. И только когда я уже был между жизнью и смертью от их лечения, тогда Кришна послал мне хорошего аюрведического врача.

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

> Да, мне в этом плане очень повезло, но не сразу. Сначала я попал в лапы наших врачей. И только когда я уже был между жизнью и смертью от их лечения, тогда Кришна послал мне хорошего аюрведического врача.


А я обратившись к врачам пол года назад получил полное бесплатное обследование и адекватную помощь.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> А я обратившись к врачам пол года назад получил полное бесплатное обследование и адекватную помощь.


Да, Кришна заботится о каждом разными средствами.

----------


## Амира

Я тоже была на грани смерти. Но так уж получилось что меня спасли. Не скажу что мне повезло. Разве это везение находиться в этой мире-тюрьме? Пусть Кришна сам решает жить мне или умереть. Меня здесь ничто не держит.

----------


## Варган

> И если у человека эти склонности в астрологии или йоге, тогда можно становиться астрологом или инструктором йоги? Или нужно выбирать специальность, чтобы она была обязательно не прибыльная и не популярная? Я просто пытаюсь определить степень абсурдности данной темы. Уж простите, но очень любопытно стало.


Шрила Прабхупада прямо говорит, что профессиональные инструктора йоги надувают людей за деньги:

"Преданный: Может ли хатха-йога навредить или помочь сознанию Кришны, или она…?

Прабхупада: Навредить. Да. Потому что она бесполезна, всего лишь пустая трата времени. В современную эпоху вы не можете заниматься хатха-йогой. Вы не следуете правилам и ограничениям. Вас попросту надувают. Вы знаете, какие на самом деле правила и ограничения в хатха-йоге?

Преданный: На самом деле не знаю.

Прабхупада: Да. Нужно выбрать уединенное место. Хатха-йога не практикуется на собрании множества людей. Например, если пойти на занятия по хатха-йоге. Там практикуют сотни людей, а он собирает с них деньги – пять долларов за место. А вы думаете: "Я практикую". Это напрасная трата времени и денег. Хатха-йога так не практикуется".
(Беседа, 10.5.1969)

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

Дня три я жил на даче дышал чистым воздухом купался в чистой реке.Рано утром пришел на автобусную остановку и спокойно стал ждать автобус.И тут ко мне подошла женщина от которой пахло дезодорантом.Запах показался мне убийственным.Она села рядом а я потерпев минутку встал и отошел в сторону.

Конечно всем нам хочется чистоты и иногда пожив некоторое время чисто мы явно ощущаем тошнотворность корысти обмана спекуляций и манипуляций.Но выход всегда один нужно отойти в сторону.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Шрила Прабхупада прямо говорит, что профессиональные инструктора йоги надувают людей за деньги:
> 
> "Преданный: Может ли хатха-йога навредить или помочь сознанию Кришны, или она…?
> 
> Прабхупада: Навредить. Да. Потому что она бесполезна, всего лишь пустая трата времени. В современную эпоху вы не можете заниматься хатха-йогой. Вы не следуете правилам и ограничениям. Вас попросту надувают. Вы знаете, какие на самом деле правила и ограничения в хатха-йоге?
> 
> Преданный: На самом деле не знаю.
> 
> Прабхупада: Да. Нужно выбрать уединенное место. Хатха-йога не практикуется на собрании множества людей. Например, если пойти на занятия по хатха-йоге. Там практикуют сотни людей, а он собирает с них деньги – пять долларов за место. А вы думаете: "Я практикую". Это напрасная трата времени и денег. Хатха-йога так не практикуется".
> (Беседа, 10.5.1969)


То есть, запрет на профессию все же есть?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Прабхупада: Навредить. Да. Потому что она бесполезна, всего лишь пустая трата времени.


А если я по своему опыту вижу, что она ОЧЕНЬ ПОЛЕЗНА, что мне делать? Тем более, что в БГ 6.17 и ШБ 7.15.24 Кришна и Нарада Муни рекомендуют хатха-йогу. Как нам разрешить это противоречие? Ведь Шрила Прабхупада не может противоречить Кришне и Нараде муни.

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

> А если я по своему опыту вижу, что она ОЧЕНЬ ПОЛЕЗНА, что мне делать? Тем более, что в БГ 6.17 и ШБ 7.15.24 Кришна и Нарада Муни рекомендуют хатха-йогу. Как нам разрешить это противоречие? Ведь Шрила Прабхупада не может противоречить Кришне и Нараде муни.


Если тренер не рекомендует ребенку поднимать штангу в 100 килограмм это не значит что он противоречит известным чемпионам легко ее поднимающим.Просто он видит что ребенок зря потеряет время силы и может подорвать здоровье.

Если Прабхупада говорит что заниматься йогой в наш век нет смысла то со временем вы сами в этом убедитесь.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Если тренер не рекомендует ребенку поднимать штангу в 100 килограмм это не значит что он противоречит известным чемпионам легко ее поднимающим.Просто он видит что ребенок зря потеряет время силы и может подорвать здоровье. Если Прабхупада говорит что заниматься йогой в наш век нет смысла то со временем вы сами в этом убедитесь.


Я не занимаюсь йогой как формой самоосознания, т.к. это не процесс для Кали-юги. Но я занимаюсь йогой для здоровья и пока что убеждаюсь в ее исключительной полезности. Почему все должно измениться в обратную сторону? Может быть есть йоги, которые десятки лет ей занимались, а потом вдруг поняли, что это ерунда и бросили?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Это к вопросу проповеди через йогу. 
Группы йоги у преданных были и в Америке, например, в Лос-Анджелесе. И Шрила Прабхупада не запрещал их, а обучал, как проповедовать в таких группах.

68-12 По поводу обучения другим формам йоги в группах йоги: ты можешь давать наставления по шестой главе Бхагавад-гиты. Она охватывает и йогу Патанджали. Праткически ни один метод, за исключением санкиртаны, не эффективен в Кали-югу, поэтому побуждай, насколько возможно, своих студентов петь «Харе Кришна» и вдохновенно танцевать. Это принесет успех каждому. 

(ПШП Даяла-Нитаю, 29 декабря 1968)

Также Шрила Прабхупада предлагал преданным в Лос-Анделесе, когда они принимают в Храме йогов, петь с ними киртан, дышать с ними йоговским дыханьем, объяснять, как сосредоточить взгляд на кончике носа, как описано в Гите,  и пропеть мантру Ом. Шрила Прабхупада знал, как использовать все в проповеди, 
Это только в России так принято  с давних пор -  цитировать Шрилу Прабхупаду определенным образом, фанатично, под свои интересы. Было бы хорошо преданным расширять свой кругозор, изучая опыт проповеди Шрилы Прабхупады.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Прабхупада:  Вы знаете, какие на самом деле правила и ограничения в хатха-йоге?...
> 
> Преданный: На самом деле не знаю.
> 
> Прабхупада: Да. Нужно выбрать уединенное место. Хатха-йога не практикуется на собрании множества людей. Например, если пойти на занятия по хатха-йоге. Там практикуют сотни людей, а он собирает с них деньги – пять долларов за место. А вы думаете: "Я практикую". Это напрасная трата времени и денег. Хатха-йога так не практикуется".
> (Беседа, 10.5.1969)


Прабхупада здесь и в других ваших цитатах разговаривает с теми, кто НЕ знает, как хатха-йогу практиковать. 

 А тем, кто знает, как ее правильно практиковать для здоровья, Прабхупада ее не запрещал. 
Это было бы против парампары и глупо. 
Так что не надо свои глупости приписывать Ачарье.

----------


## Варган

> ШБ 7.15.24
> 
> крпайа бхутаджам духкхам
> даивам джахйат самадхина
> атмаджам йога-вирйена
> нидрам саттва-нишевайа
> 
> Пословный перевод: 
> крпайа — милосердием (ко всем живым существам); бхута- джам — причиняемое другими живыми существами; духкхам — страдание; даивам — страдание, посылаемое Провидением; джахйат — пусть устранит; самадхина — погружением в медитацию; атма-джам — страдание, порождаемое телом и умом; йога-вирйена — практикой хатха-йоги, пранаямы и тд; нидрам — сон; саттва-нишевайа — развитием в себе брахманских качеств, то есть гуны благости.
> ...


Есть *КНИГА* Шрилы Прабхупады "Путь к совершенству", в которой он ясно определяет свои окончательные выводы по гимнастике хатха-йоги:

"Назначение йоги состоит в том, чтобы восстановить наши утерянные взаимоотношения с Кришной. Однако люди, как правило, обращаются к практике йоги тогда, когда решают поправить свое здоровье; чтобы сбросить лишний вес, они начинают посещать платные занятия в каком-нибудь клубе или обществе йоги. Ожирение - одна из проблем экономически развитых стран; переедая, человек наращивает избыточный вес, а затем, чтобы похудеть, платит сумасшедшие деньги и посещает занятия какого-нибудь самозванного йога-инструктора. Люди пытаются сбросить лишний вес, прибегая ко всякого рода искусственным средствам, таким как гимнастические упражнения и проч. Им невдомек, что эту проблему можно решить очень просто; если человек питается овощами, фруктами и зерном, ему не грозит ожирение. Ожирение - неизбежное следствие неумеренности в еде и мясоедения. Переедание приводит к развитию таких болезней, как диабет, ожирение, инфаркт миокарда и т.д., а недостаточность в питании служит причиной развития туберкулеза. Следовательно, во всем должна быть умеренность, а умеренность в еде означает, что человек должен есть ровно столько, сколько необходимо, чтобы поддерживать душу в теле.  Питаясь избыточно или, наоборот, недостаточно, человек не сможет поддерживать свое здоровье. Все это объясняется в следующих стихах:

натй-ашнатас ту його 'сти
на чаикантам анашнатах
на чати-свапна-шиласйа
джаграто наива чарджуна



“Человек никогда не сможет стать йогом, о Арджуна, если он ест слишком много или слишком мало, спит слишком много или спит недостаточно”. (Б.-г., 6.16)

йуктахара-вихарасйа
йукта-чештасйа кармасу
йукта-свапнавабодхасйа
його бхавати духкха-ха

“Тот, кто умерен в еде, сне и соблюдает режим труда и отдыха, способен, практикуя йогу, стать менее подверженным воздействию материальных страданий”.  (Б.-г., 6.17) Это вовсе не значит, что мы должны морить себя голодом. Чтобы заниматься той или иной практикой, необходимо поддерживать тело в здоровом состоянии. Еда - это жизненная необходимость, и мы, конечно же, едим, но мы едим только кришна-прасад, как предписано “Бхагавад-гитой”. Если вам для поддержания своего здоровья требуется есть по десять фунтов пищи в день, вы можете есть именно столько, но, если вы будете есть такое количество пищи просто из-за жадности, вам придется страдать".

"На самом деле *любая система физических упражнений способна поддержать тело в здоровом состоянии. Есть много видов физических упражнений - тяжелая атлетика, другие виды спорта, - которые помогают развить мышечную систему, сбросить лишний вес, улучшить пищеварение. Так что обращаться к йоге с такой целью нет необходимости.* Истинная цель практики йоги состоит в том, чтобы осознать свою духовную природу, отличную от материального тела, и истинные потребности души в непреходящем блаженстве, полном знании и вечной жизни. Такова высшая цель подлинной практики йоги".


Вывод - чтобы избавиться от страданий тела и ума (о чём шла речь в комментарии к ШБ 7.15.24, приведённом уважаемым Враджендра Кумаром прабху) достаточно практиковать умеренность и физические упражнения любой системы; обращаться с этой целью к хатха-йоге нет необходимости.

----------


## baladasa

> Так что обращаться к йоге с такой целью нет необходимости.


 Предлагаете заниматься тяжелой атлетикой преданным?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Есть КНИГА Шрилы Прабхупады "Путь к совершенству", в которой он ясно определяет свои окончательные выводы по гимнастике хатха-йоги:


Где сказано, что эта книга является окончательным выводом по отношению к Хатха-йоге?

Что касается меня, то я не страдаю избыточным весом и занимаюсь йогой по другой причине. Поэтому три четверти приведенного вами комментария - мимо кассы.




> "На самом деле любая система физических упражнений способна поддержать тело в здоровом состоянии. Есть много видов физических упражнений - тяжелая атлетика, другие виды спорта, - которые помогают развить мышечную систему, сбросить лишний вес, улучшить пищеварение. Так что обращаться к йоге с такой целью нет необходимости. Истинная цель практики йоги состоит в том, чтобы осознать свою духовную природу, отличную от материального тела, и истинные потребности души в непреходящем блаженстве, полном знании и вечной жизни. Такова высшая цель подлинной практики йоги".


На какую шастру в данном случае ссылается Шрила Прабхупада? Почему Кришна в БГ 6.17 и Нарада муна в ШБ 7.15.24 рекомендуют нам не тяжелую атлетику, а именно йогу? Цель йоги не развить мышечную систему и не сбросить вес. Очевидно, что Шрила Прабхупада здесь пишет о людях, которые не понимают более глубокого смысла йоги. Для них, возможно, нет разницы чем заниматься и часто йога для них - это модная тенденция. Но почему те, кто относятся к йоге как к более тонкой и совершенной системе оздоровления, чем спорт (который на самом деле калечит людей, т.к. находится в гуне страсти и невежества), не могут заниматься йогой? Вы разве из контекста не понимаете, к какой аудитории обращается Шрила Прабхупада? 




> Вывод - чтобы избавиться от страданий тела и ума (о чём шла речь в комментарии к ШБ 7.15.24, приведённом уважаемым Враджендра Кумаром прабху) достаточно практиковать умеренность и физические упражнения любой системы; обращаться с этой целью к хатха-йоге нет необходимости.


Если можно практиковать упражнения из ЛЮБОЙ системы, то почему йога не входит в понятие "любой"? Или "любой" кроме йоги?  :smilies:  То есть, я правильно понимаю ваш вывод, что Шрила Прабхупада ставит хатха-йогу ниже тяжелой атлетики и других видов спорта?

----------


## Варган

> На какую шастру в данном случае ссылается Шрила Прабхупада? Почему Кришна в БГ 6.17 и Нарада муна в ШБ 7.15.24 рекомендуют нам не тяжелую атлетику, а именно йогу?


Ссылки на шастру у Шрилы Прабхупады здесь нет, но разве мы можем оспаривать слова освобождённой души - Ачарьи-основателя? Вероятно, Шрила Прабхупада основывается на Аюрведа-шастрах, в которых говорится о физических упражнениях и их влиянии на здоровье. 




> Цель йоги не развить мышечную систему и не сбросить вес. Очевидно, что Шрила Прабхупада здесь пишет о людях, которые не понимают более глубокого смысла йоги. Для них, возможно, нет разницы чем заниматься и часто йога для них - это модная тенденция. Но почему те, кто относятся к йоге как к более тонкой и совершенной системе оздоровления, чем спорт (который на самом деле калечит людей, т.к. находится в гуне страсти и невежества), не могут заниматься йогой? Вы разве из контекста не понимаете, к какой аудитории обращается Шрила Прабхупада?


При более внимательном прочтении цитаты можно увидеть, что цель любой системы физических упражнений, согласно Шриле Прабхупаде, - "поддержать тело в здоровом состоянии", а слова "развить мышечную систему, сбросить лишний вес, улучшить пищеварение" - это частные случаи здорового состояния тела. О спорте речи Шрила Прабхупада вообще не ведёт, а лишь о любой "системе физических упражнений".  




> То есть, я правильно понимаю ваш вывод, что Шрила Прабхупада ставит хатха-йогу ниже тяжелой атлетики и других видов спорта?


Ну, Шрила Прабхупада прямо пишет об этом в приведённой мной цитате из "Пути к совершенству", только "не ниже других видов спорта", а ниже других систем физических упражнений. Вероятно, ему не нравится лживое использование бренда "йога". Кроме того, многие упражнения современной версии хатха-йоги неавторитетны. В шастрах говорится, что есть всего 9 асан, из которых почти все сидячие (Шандилья-упанишад).

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Действительно, авторитетных асан очень мало, в основном это сидячие асаны, это верно. Никаких новомодных скруток и "треугольников" в шастрах нет. Но это совершенно не значит, что нельзя выполнять авторитетные укрепляющие тело асаны, дханурасану, маюрасану, например, и что вся система асан вдруг оказалась непригодной. Для того и существуют специалисты, йогатерапевты, чтобы объяснять, какие из асан авторитетные и полезны для здоровья, какие вредны. Кто же, кроме опытных инструкторов, это объяснит.
В любой оздоровительной практике можно остаться инвалидом, если с тобой не проведут инструктаж.
Какой смысл цитатами сражаться против всех асан. Очень странный подход.

Изо всех приведенных цитат абсолютно очевидно, что Шрила Прабхупада переживал, что ученики увлекутся именно философией, имперсональной философией тех йогов, которые тогда были на пике популярности в Америке: Айенгара и т.д. Поэтому, в духе того времени, Прабхупада всячески отговаривал учеников от этого неблагоприятного общения, и даже в пользу тяжелой атлетики!  
(тяжелая атлетика для преданного - это очень смешно, конечно))

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

> Я не занимаюсь йогой как формой самоосознания, т.к. это не процесс для Кали-юги. Но я занимаюсь йогой для здоровья и пока что убеждаюсь в ее исключительной полезности. Почему все должно измениться в обратную сторону? Может быть есть йоги, которые десятки лет ей занимались, а потом вдруг поняли, что это ерунда и бросили?



Майя это наши планы на счастье в этом мире.Потому астрология как метод достижения успеха в этом мире или йога как метод "укрепления" неизбежно стареющего и распадающегося тела это неоправданная трата времени.Разочарование в йоге придет непременно.Потому что болезни проявятся и немощь придет.Увы.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Майя это наши планы на счастье в этом мире.Потому астрология как метод достижения успеха в этом мире или йога как метод "укрепления" неизбежно стареющего и распадающегося тела это неоправданная трата времени.Разочарование в йоге придет непременно.Потому что болезни проявятся и немощь придет.Увы.


Вам нужно оставить за собой последнее слово и остаться правым или что вы хотите? Вы согласны с утверждением Кришны в БГ 6.17 о том, что здоровый образ жизни и хатха-йога минимизируют страдания? Да или нет? Если да, то вопрос исчерпан. А что касается природы материального мира, то где я говорил о том, что я хочу вечного счастья в материальном мире? Понятно, что вам хочется выглядеть умнее меня и вы все для этого делаете. Но в глазах разумных преданных вы выглядите совсем иначе. Ставлю ваше имя в режим игнорирования.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

[


> QUOTE=Варган;163453]Ссылки на шастру у Шрилы Прабхупады здесь нет, но разве мы можем оспаривать слова освобождённой души - Ачарьи-основателя? Вероятно, Шрила Прабхупада основывается на Аюрведа-шастрах, в которых говорится о физических упражнениях и их влиянии на здоровье.


В БГ 4.34 в комментарии Шрила Прабхупада пишет:"В этом стихе Господь отвергает как слепое следование учителю, так и обращение к нему с бессмысленными вопросами. Надо не просто смиренно внимать духовному учителю, но и, став его послушным слугой и задавая ему вопросы, составить ясное представление о духовной науке". Следуя этому наставлению я не принимаю слепо данное утверждение, т.к. оно входит в противоречие со словами Кришны (БГ 6.17), Нарады муни (ШБ 7.15.24) и утверждениями самого Шрилы Прабхупады по этой теме, сделанными в других местах и в другое время. 

А освобожденная душа, согласно определению Рупы Госвами (ихайасйа харер дасйе..) - это тот, кто каждой мыслью, словом и делом служит Господу Хари. 
Но даже будучи таким человеком, Шрила Прабхупада в разговоре с учениками об открытии Америки Колумбом, думал, что Колумб открыл Америку 200 лет назад. Ученик поправил Шрилу Прабхупаду и сказал, что это было 500 лет назад. И Шрила Прабхупада не возмущался и не перестал быть освобожденной душой от этого. У меня сейчас под рукой нет этого диалога, но я уверен, что при ваших сверхспособностях в поисковых вопросах вы легко найдете эту беседу. 

"Вероятно" означает, что вы не знаете, но хотите в это верить. Я согласен принять эту "вероятность", если вы приведете цитату из Аюрведа-шастр, где говорится о вреде йоги и необходимости заниматься какими-то другими физическими практиками, но только не йогой. 




> При более внимательном прочтении цитаты можно увидеть, что цель любой системы физических упражнений, согласно Шриле Прабхупаде, - "поддержать тело в здоровом состоянии", а слова "развить мышечную систему, сбросить лишний вес, улучшить пищеварение" - это частные случаи здорового состояния тела. О спорте речи Шрила Прабхупада вообще не ведёт, а лишь о любой "системе физических упражнений".


Тяжелая атлетика - это ОЧЕНЬ ТРАВМАТИЧНЫЙ СПОРТ, хотя можно ее превратить в систему физических упражнений. Почему йога (даже выходящая за пределы девяти авторитеных асан) не может быть принята в качестве системы физических упражнений. Чем она хуже тяжелой атлетики? Что по этому поводу говорят Кришна, ачарьи прошлого и сам Шрила Прабхупада? Именно конкретно о том, что хатха-йога хуже всех остальных оздоровительных систем и чем конкретно хуже.





> Ну, Шрила Прабхупада прямо пишет об этом в приведённой мной цитате из "Пути к совершенству", только "не ниже других видов спорта", а ниже других систем физических упражнений.


Какими цитатами из шастр можно доказать, что упражнения йоги стоят ниже других систем физических упражнений?




> Вероятно, ему не нравится лживое использование бренда "йога".


Меня не интересует лживое использование бренда. Меня интересует йога и ее эффект, который я ощущаю каждый день. Мы обсуждаем лживое использование бренда или благотворность йоги? Если кто-то спекулирует на каком-то товаре, обесценивает ли это сам товар как таковой? С чем мы будем бороться, со спекуляцией или с товаром? 




> Кроме того, многие упражнения современной версии хатха-йоги неавторитетны. В шастрах говорится, что есть всего 9 асан, из которых почти все сидячие (Шандилья-упанишад).


В чем проявляется, например, неавторитетность комплекса Сурья-намаскар, в котором нет ни одной сидячей асаны, но который замечательно разминает тело, усиливает огонь пищеварения и заряжает энергией? Я делаю его каждый день по рекомендации моего аюрведического врача и получаю хороший результат. В чем "неавторитетность", если процесс работает?

----------


## Варган

> Вы разве из контекста не понимаете, к какой аудитории обращается Шрила Прабхупада?


А разве аудитория книг Шрилы Прабхупады изменилась? Если Шрила Прабхупада хотел предостеречь преданных от хатха-йоги, понимая  определённые опасности для их духовной жизни, то почему нынешние проповедники не идут по его стопам? Что изменилось? Аудитория стала благостной?

Вот знаковое фото, показывающие отношение некоторых современных преданных, занимающихся асаной для здоровья, к Шриле Прабхупаде:
.
На заднем плане самадхи Шрилы Прабхупады в одном из храмов ИСККОН, и преданные почтительно показывают ему свои ягодицы и ляжки.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Вы очень избирательно отвечаете на вопросы, обходя самые неудобные из них, и пытаясь переключить внимание на другие темы. Если не знаете, что ответить, так и скажите, что у вас нет вразумительного ответа. Вместо этого вы помещаете фото людей, которые повернуты задницами к Прабхупаде. И поскольку я тут отстаиваю свое право на занятия Хатха-йогой, то вы своим фото меня так же вовлекаете в эту компанию, хотя я занимаюсь йогой дома. Это ваш аргумент против меня, когда нужные вам цитаты закончились? 




> А разве аудитория книг Шрилы Прабхупады изменилась?


Конечно. А вы разве не заметили? Сравните российских преданных 70х годов, когда о йоге мало кто что слышал, и нынешних, которые живут в другой информационной среде и во многих вопросах разбираются на порядок лучше, чем люди, жившие в информационном вакууме 70х.




> Если Шрила Прабхупада хотел предостеречь преданных от хатха-йоги, понимая определённые опасности для их духовной жизни


В чем опасность хатха-йоги конкретно для моей духовной жизни? Пока вы не смогли мне ясно доказать это. И чем мне поможет тяжелая атлетика в духовной жизни?




> Вот знаковое фото, показывающие отношение некоторых современных преданных, занимающихся асаной для здоровья, к Шриле Прабхупаде


Это ваше желание подать этих преданных под выгодным вам соусом, чтобы на их фоне выглядеть 100%м последователем Шрилы Прабхупады.

Как насчет вопросов из моего предыдущего письма, которые вы проигнорировали?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Майя это наши планы на счастье в этом мире.Потому астрология как метод достижения успеха в этом мире или йога как метод "укрепления" неизбежно стареющего и распадающегося тела это неоправданная трата времени.Разочарование в йоге придет непременно.Потому что болезни проявятся и немощь придет.Увы.


Будьте последовательны, зачем вы тогда ходите к врачам? 




> А я обратившись к врачам пол года назад получил полное бесплатное обследование и адекватную помощь.


Считаете, что тело не нужно укреплять, его нужно только "лечить"? :-)




> Наверно вам повезло и вы встречали много аюрведических врачей.Я в России ни одного потому выбор где мне лечиться даже не стоит его нет.В Индию для диагностики по пульсу я не полечу


Вам недоступны специалисты по оздоровлению, поэтому нам тоже не нужно к ним обращаться? А в больничку нужно? Забавно) Логика просто железная.

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

> Будьте последовательны, зачем вы тогда ходите к врачам? 
> 
> Считаете, что тело не нужно укреплять, его нужно только "лечить"? :-)
> 
> Вам недоступны специалисты по оздоровлению, поэтому нам тоже не нужно к ним обращаться? Только в больничку можно? Забавно)


Когда я болею я хожу к врачам.Но когда мне нужно духовное общение я не хотел бы неожиданно попасть к врачам или астрологам или массажистам которые озабочены укреплением своего или даже моего тела.

Так же обратившись к врачу я не хотел бы услышать религиозную проповедь вместо назначения мне лечения.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Изо всех приведенных цитат *абсолютно очевидно*, что Шрила Прабхупада переживал, что ученики увлекутся именно философией, имперсональной философией тех йогов, которые тогда были на пике популярности в Америке: Айенгара и т.д.


"Абсолютно"? То есть "совершенно" ? 

Тогда зачем упомянули семью брахманов Айенгаров, которые не имперсоналисты ? 

Дочь Айенгара, Гита Айенгар, выпустила несколько замечательных книг серии "Йога для женщин", и во вступлении она с легкостью цитирует слова Кришны из Гиты. Любой может ее книгу открыть  и увидеть , как авторитетно передает людям послание Кришны представительница семьи брахманов.

 С начала 1990-х эти книги переведены на русский, практически одновременно с книгами Прабхупады вышли в свет. И это ли не план Кришны?  

Гита Айенгар уже знала слова Кришны из Бхагавад-Гиты, и вообще о Кришне с рождения знала - когда вы еще и близко про Кришну ничего не знали и мясом питались!  И вдруг заслужила от российской ученицы А.С.Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады звания "имперсоналистка"?!

И эта семья, и те, кто их книги в России сделали доступными, сделали очень многое для популяризации и хатха-йоги, и самого послания Кришны в нашей стране, и благодаря им в том числе так много людей углубили интерес к Кришне и Его словам и заинтересовались потом и бхакти-йогой. 

Это авторитетный путь - от первых ступеней йоги к последующим, и к Бхакти как к вершине. 

Так что не приписывайте Шриле Прабхупаде свое непонимание отличия брахмавади от майавади. И ведь несколько лет назад я вам про Гиту Айенгар уже всё это писала, даже со шлоками про Кришну из её книг - но вы продолжаете гнуть свою линию насчет того, что Айенгары - имперсоналисты. Сколько еще будете *абсолютно необоснованно* называть их иперсоналистами?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Когда я болею я хожу к врачам.Но когда мне нужно духовное общение я не хотел бы неожиданно попасть к врачам или астрологам или массажистам которые озабочены укреплением своего или даже моего тела.
> 
> Так же обратившись к врачу я не хотел бы услышать религиозную проповедь вместо назначения мне лечения.


В этом и проблема, что вы разделяете. А Ведические науки как раз для того и даны Кришной, чтобы увидеть общую картину: почему тело болеет, как это связано с духовной болезнью. Задумайтесь, вообще, почему кто-то заболел? В больничке объясняют, проводят профилактику?
Аюрведа, Астрология, Йога - они дают эти ответы и направление на духовное здоровье. 
А кто хочет просто в больничку - тот туда и пойдет.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> При чем здесь семья брахманов Айенгаров? 
> Они не имперсоналисты. Дочь Айенгара, Гита Айенгар, выпустила несколько замечательных книг серии "Йога для женщин", и во вступлении она с легкостью цитирует слова Кришны из Гиты. Любой может ее книгу открыть  и увидеть , как легко и авторитетно передает людям послание Кришны предствительница семьи брахманов, не пряча личность Кришны. 
> 
> Гита Айенгар уже знала стихи Бхагавад-Гиты, когда вы еще и близко про Кришну ничего не знали. 
> 
> Эта семья сделала очень многое для популяризации хатха-йоги в нашей стране, и благодаря им в том числе так много людей углубили свой интерес к Кришне и Его словам и заинтересовались бхакти-йогой. 
> 
> Так что не приписывайте Шриле Прабхупаде свое непонимание отличия брахмавади от майавади. И ведь несколько лет назад я вам про Гиту Айенгар уже всё это писала, даже со шлоками про Кришну из её книг - но вы продолжаете гнуть свою линию насчет того, что Айенгары - имперсоналисты. Вы будете и дальше их считать иперсоналистами?


Я не в курсе про Гиту Айенгар. Папа ее придерживался имперсональной философии, вы это прекрасно знаете, его философские цитаты из книги я приводила, вы не могли это забыть)) Вспоминайте. Не нужно стрелки переводить на дочку и всю семью опять сюда примешивать, как в детском саду, ей Богу  :smilies:

----------


## Светлана )

Говорят, между лунным и солнечным затмением( 7-21 августа) период такой, что ругаться хочется. 
Имхо, чем полезна астрология: нас, обычных обусловленных преданных, предупредили о таком природном явлении. 
Вот не поддамся этому влиянию и не буду ругаться :crazy: , хотя и хочется.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Говорят, между лунным и солнечным затмением( 7-21 августа) период такой, что ругаться хочется. 
> Имхо, чем полезна астрология: нас, обычных обусловленных преданных, предупредили о таком природном явлении. 
> Вот не поддамся этому влиянию и не буду ругаться, хотя и хочется.


Спасибо за добрый совет, Светлана) Астрология - святое, так что обязательно последуем ей :lipsrsealed:   :smilies:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Я не в курсе про Гиту Айенгар.


Я вам рассказывала, должны быть в курсе. 





> Папа ее придерживался имперсональной философии, вы это прекрасно знаете, его философские цитаты из книги я приводила


Они брахмавади, это была трактовка брахмавади. Это разные вещи. Брахмавади - не имперсоналисты. 





> Не нужно стрелки переводить на дочку и всю семью опять сюда примешивать, как в детском саду, ей Богу


При чем здесь дет. сад? Гите Айенгар уже за 70. 

И это СЕМЬЯ брахманов, а ДХАРМА брахманов КАК СЕМЬИ - давать людям знание об Истине. И такую уникальную семью, столько сделавшую для популяризации йоги в России, в один ряд с имперсоналистами ставить? Вы Прабхупаду этим просто позорите в глазах семей брахманов в Индии, приписывая ему личное мнение вашей семьи об этой семье брахманов. 

Вы ведь прицепились к тому, что они асаны отлично от вашего мужа преподают? Так это не делает их импресоналистами, знаете ли.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> ругаться хочется


А мне хочется Истину оградить от трансляции неправды, как говорится, зерна от плевел.

----------


## Варган

> В БГ 4.34 в комментарии Шрила Прабхупада пишет:"В этом стихе Господь отвергает как слепое следование учителю, так и обращение к нему с бессмысленными вопросами. Надо не просто смиренно внимать духовному учителю, но и, став его послушным слугой и задавая ему вопросы, составить ясное представление о духовной науке". Следуя этому наставлению я не принимаю слепо данное утверждение, т.к. оно входит в противоречие со словами Кришны (БГ 6.17), Нарады муни (ШБ 7.15.24) и утверждениями самого Шрилы Прабхупады по этой теме, сделанными в других местах и в другое время. 
> 
> А освобожденная душа, согласно определению Рупы Госвами (ихайасйа харер дасйе..) - это тот, кто каждой мыслью, словом и делом служит Господу Хари. 
> Но даже будучи таким человеком, Шрила Прабхупада в разговоре с учениками об открытии Америки Колумбом, думал, что Колумб открыл Америку 200 лет назад. Ученик поправил Шрилу Прабхупаду и сказал, что это было 500 лет назад. И Шрила Прабхупада не возмущался и не перестал быть освобожденной душой от этого. У меня сейчас под рукой нет этого диалога, но я уверен, что при ваших сверхспособностях в поисковых вопросах вы легко найдете эту беседу. 
> 
> "Вероятно" означает, что вы не знаете, но хотите в это верить. Я согласен принять эту "вероятность", если вы приведете цитату из Аюрведа-шастр, где говорится о вреде йоги и необходимости заниматься какими-то другими физическими практиками, но только не йогой.


Вы хотите, чтобы я ответил на Ваши вопросы, которые Вы, избегая слепого следования Ачарье-основателю, хотите задать ему? 
Есть недвусмысленное мнение Ачарьи-основателя в книге "Путь к совершенству". Что Вам мешает его принять? БГ 6.17 ему не противоречит, а полностью согласуется с ним, более того, Шрила Прабхупада цитирует там БГ 6.17. ШБ 7.15.24 так же не противоречит этому мнению, поскольку в "Пути к совершенству" Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что любые системы физических упражнений приносят здоровье, хатха-йога - это не какой-то эксклюзив, а лишь один из частных способов избавления от страданий тела и ума, наряду с другими системами физических упражнений, но Шрила Прабхупада относится к нему отрицательно из-за лживости бренда "йога".
Поэтому данного мнения Шрилы Прабхупады  о хатха-йоге вполне достаточно и выискивать его шастрическое обоснование нет необходимости, так как:

"На любой поставленный вопрос можно ответить, цитируя авторитетов, и для здравомыслящих людей этого будет вполне достаточно. Такая система существует даже в судопроизводстве. Лучший адвокат ссылается на факты, установленные предыдущим решением суда, и не тратит сил на то, чтобы доказывать обстоятельства дела заново. Это называется системой парампары, и учёные авторитеты следуют ей, а не выдумывают собственных вздорных объяснений".
(Шримад-Бхагаватам 2.10.5, комментарий Шрилы Прабупады).

"Any question that is put forward may be answered by quoting the authority, and that satisfies the saner section. That is the system even in the law court. The best lawyer gives evidence from the past judgment of the court without taking much trouble to establish his case. This is called the paramparA system, and learned authorities follow it without manufacturing rubbish interpretations". 

Вы можете сами провести исследование Аюрведа-шастр и найти шастрическое обоснование мнения Шрилы Прабхупады. Лично я считаю эту "теорему" доказанной Шрилой Прабхупадой и вникать сильно не собираюсь. 




> Тяжелая атлетика - это ОЧЕНЬ ТРАВМАТИЧНЫЙ СПОРТ, хотя можно ее превратить в систему физических упражнений. Почему йога (даже выходящая за пределы девяти авторитеных асан) не может быть принята в качестве системы физических упражнений. Чем она хуже тяжелой атлетики? Что по этому поводу говорят Кришна, ачарьи прошлого и сам Шрила Прабхупада? Именно конкретно о том, что хатха-йога хуже всех остальных оздоровительных систем и чем конкретно хуже.


Хатха-йогу тоже можно превратить в травматичный спорт, а специально разработанными упражнениями тяжёлой атлетики у нас в городе лечат грыжи межпозвонковых дисков, артрозы и т.п.  
"Почему йога (даже выходящая за пределы девяти авторитетных асан) не может быть принята в качестве системы физических упражнений?" Потому что "обращаться к йоге с такой целью нет необходимости. Истинная цель практики йоги состоит в том, чтобы осознать свою духовную природу, отличную от материального тела, и истинные потребности души в непреходящем блаженстве, полном знании и вечной жизни" (Шрила Прабхупада "Путь к совершенству", глава 8)




> Меня не интересует лживое использование бренда. Меня интересует йога и ее эффект, который я ощущаю каждый день. Мы обсуждаем лживое использование бренда или благотворность йоги? Если кто-то спекулирует на каком-то товаре, обесценивает ли это сам товар как таковой? С чем мы будем бороться, со спекуляцией или с товаром?


А Шрилу Прабхупаду не интересовали такие "товары с лживым брендом". Зачем использовать контрафактный товар, если кругом полно нормальных аналогов? 




> В чем проявляется, например, неавторитетность комплекса Сурья-намаскар, в котором нет ни одной сидячей асаны, но который замечательно разминает тело, усиливает огонь пищеварения и заряжает энергией? Я делаю его каждый день по рекомендации моего аюрведического врача и получаю хороший результат. В чем "неавторитетность", если процесс работает?


Насчёт Сурья-намаскар и его вреда можете обратиться к Према-калпатару прабху, супругу матушки Кастурики, он подробно, с точки зрения физиологии, расскажет о том, чем такие асаны вредят фасеточным суставам, остистым отросткам позвонков и т.п. Авторитетность должен доказать тот, кто предлагает Вам такой комплекс, то есть он должен указать его авторитетный источник. Такие же отзывы (замечательно разминает тело, усиливает огонь пищеварения и заряжает энергией) есть про любые системы физических упражнений, например про комплексы Бубновского и другие.

----------


## Варган

> вы помещаете фото людей, которые повернуты задницами к Прабхупаде. И поскольку я тут отстаиваю свое право на занятия Хатха-йогой, то вы своим фото меня так же вовлекаете в эту компанию, хотя я занимаюсь йогой дома. Это ваш аргумент против меня, когда нужные вам цитаты закончились?


Простите, это не аргумент против Вас. Это моя тревога за ИСККОН




> В чем опасность хатха-йоги конкретно для моей духовной жизни? Пока вы не смогли мне ясно доказать это.


Логическая связь такая: Вы - проповедник, публичное лицо, Ваша личная точка зрения зачастую принимается публикой, которая в своей массе так же незрела, как и в момент написания Шрилой Прабхупадой книги "Путь к совершенству". О незрелости публики и говорит фото, где преданные занимаются хатха-йогой в храме Кришны (!), да ещё и показывают ягодицы мурти Шрилы Прабхупады (!). Поэтому разве не лучше спрятать свою личную точку зрения насчет хатха-йоги, чтоб её никто не видел, и пропагандировать точку зрения Шрилы Прабхупады, взвешенную и продуманную именно для нашей деша-кала-патры (место, время, действующие лица) на ближайшие 10000 лет?

----------


## Светлана )

> А мне хочется Истину оградить от трансляции неправды, как говорится, зерна от плевел.


Всем хочется Истину оградить! я имела ввиду, что чем полезна астрология, это напоминанием обычным преданным о том, в чём быть особенно внимательным.  
 Например, во время "коридора затмений" у обычных, пока не Святых преданных, велик риск поругаться. В какой-то другой период  астрология советует обратить внимание на риск азарта или лени, или жадности, или привязанности к противоположному полу. В смысле, предупреждён -значит, вооружён. Не сказали бы мне преданные про такой период, я бы из желания "как лучше" непременно понаделала бы апарадх... Уже польза.

----------


## Амира

"Никто, наверно, до недавних дней 
не ведал ни различья, ни границы 
Меж тем, что муж достойный говорит, 
и тем, что в мудрых ведах говорится. 
Считали все, что так и быть должно — 
все помнили закон причин и следствий, 
А ты забыл о собственных словах, 
и в этом был источник наших бедствий. 
О Мадхава, ступай своим путем, — 
всех чувств моих не выразить словами, 
И лишь скажу: когда тяжка судьба, 
то и вода рождать способна пламя. 
Всегда дружила с лилией луна — 
теперь они разобщены навеки. 
Всегда считалось, что дурная мысль 
не зародится в честном человеке. 
Все извратилось в наш Железный век, 
разлад владеет даже мудрецами... 
Так начал делать все наоборот 
и бог любви, играющий сердцами". 

Видьяпати

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Всем хочется Истину оградить! я имела ввиду, что чем полезна астрология, это напоминанием обычным преданным о том, в чём быть особенно внимательным.  
>  Например, во время "коридора затмений" у обычных, пока не Святых преданных, велик риск поругаться. В какой-то другой период обратить внимание на риск азарта или лени, или жадности, или привязанности к противоположному полу. В смысле, предупреждён -значит, вооружён.


Светлана, а вы можете создать тему, и нам рассказывать об этих интересных периодах? Было бы очень полезно. Например, сейчас, в августе, можно ли начать новый проект? Как вы считаете?
А то одни говорят, что очень хорошо начать новенькое, другие пишут ни-ни... :-)

----------


## Светлана )

Лучше Враджендра Кумара Прабху попросим! Он очень хорошо объясняет, я тоже хочу такую тему почитать, применительно именно к преданным.
 Он очень практично объясняет. Говорят, чем чище наши мотивы деятельности, именно для Кришны, при этом следуя наставлениям Ачарьев и старших Вайшнавов, тем меньше всякое материальное влияние. Наверное, лучше попросить благословение у Гуру на этот проект и спросить, когда начать. Через него придёт воля Кришны, скорее, чем через наш коллективный ум.

----------


## Амира

> Например, во время "коридора затмений" у обычных, пока не Святых преданных, велик риск поругаться. В какой-то другой период  астрология советует обратить внимание на риск азарта или лени, или жадности, или привязанности к противоположному полу. В смысле, предупреждён -значит, вооружён. Не сказали бы мне преданные про такой период, я бы из желания "как лучше" непременно понаделала бы апарадх... Уже польза.


Рассмешили до слёз. Простите, не с вас смеялась. А с мистических способностей астрологии. Теперь перед чтением маха-мантры обязательно проверю расположение планет, а то вдруг апарадха ... или поругаюсь с Кришной  :rgunimagu:

----------


## Светлана )

С Кришной-то ладно, он кааак ответит, сразу всё понятно :tongue:  а если с преданными поругаться - потом трудно понять, из-за чего же вдруг проблемы. 
 Ну, на духовную деятельность законы материи не влияют. Джапу читать хоть когда можно, а обсуждать кого-нибудь, кроме тех, о ком говорится в Священных писаниях, лучше не будем.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> . Говорят, чем чище наши мотивы деятельности, именно для Кришны, при этом следуя наставлениям Ачарьев и старших Вайшнавов, тем меньше всякое материальное влияние. Наверное, лучше попросить благословение у Гуру на этот проект и спросить, когда начать. Через него придёт воля Кришны, скорее, чем через наш коллективный ум.


Гуру далеко) Мне нравится спрашивать у преданных, Кришна проявляется через Его слуг, проверено)

----------


## Амира

> С Кришной-то ладно, он кааак ответит, сразу всё понятно а если с преданными поругаться - потом трудно понять, из-за чего же вдруг проблемы.


Так понятно же  - коридор затмений  :crazy:

----------


## Светлана )

> Гуру далеко) Мне нравится спрашивать у преданных, Кришна проявляется через Его слуг, проверено)


А что делать, если они вдруг противоречат друг другу, разное говорят?

----------


## Амира

> А что делать, если они вдруг противоречат друг другу, разное говорят?


Кришна и слуги?  :blink:

----------


## Светлана )

Слуга-слуге противоположное :neznai: .

----------


## Амира

Это всё шутки, надеюсь безобидные  :smilies:

----------


## Амира

> Слуга-слуге противоположное.


 :rgunimagu:

----------


## Амира

> А что делать, если они вдруг противоречат друг другу, разное говорят?


А если серьёзно. Если слуги противоречат друг другу, тогда нужно слушать что говорит Господин. В конце концов обязанность слуг служить своему Господину и выполнять Его желания.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> А что делать, если они вдруг противоречат друг другу, разное говорят?


С сердцем еще сверяться, что там в нем срезанировало) Но если вопрос настолько уж жизненно-важный, то без Гуру, конечно,  никуда... :smilies:

----------


## Амира

> и нам рассказывать об этих интересных периодах? Было бы очень полезно. Например, сейчас, в августе, можно ли начать новый проект? Как вы считаете?
> А то одни говорят, что очень хорошо начать новенькое, другие пишут ни-ни... :-)




В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» 11 Глава 21 «Объяснение ведического пути»

Кришна рассказывает Уддхаве:

ТЕКСТ 9

*Тот или иной промежуток времени считается чистым, если
он, сам по себе или благодаря получению в это время подходящих
инструментов для деятельности, способствует выполнению 
предписанных обязанностей. Промежутки времени, которые не 
способствуют выполнению обязанностей, считаются нечистыми.* 

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: 
Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур объсняет, что самый благоприятный момент – это тот, в который живое существо получает милость Верховной Личности Бога. Если же, увлекшись чувственными наслаждениями, душа пренебрегает любовным служением Господу, то, без сомнения, она живет в самое неблагоприятное время. Таким образом, наиболее благоприятное время то, когда душа получает возможность общения с Верховным Господом или Его чистым преданным, а время, когда она утрачивает такую возможность, считается самым неблагоприятным. Иными словами, совершенство жизни – это сознание Кришны, благодаря которому можно подняться над двойственностью времени и пространства, порожденной тремя гунами материальной природы.

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

> Всем хочется Истину оградить! я имела ввиду, что чем полезна астрология, это напоминанием обычным преданным о том, в чём быть особенно внимательным.  
>  Например, во время "коридора затмений" у обычных, пока не Святых преданных, велик риск поругаться. В какой-то другой период  астрология советует обратить внимание на риск азарта или лени, или жадности, или привязанности к противоположному полу. В смысле, предупреждён -значит, вооружён. Не сказали бы мне преданные про такой период, я бы из желания "как лучше" непременно понаделала бы апарадх... Уже польза.


Прекрасный пример показывающий что преданному соблюдающему 4 принципа *астрология не нужна*.Отказ от азартных игр незаконного секса незаконных видов заработка полностью защищает его от влияния дурных планет.

----------


## Светлана )

> Прекрасный пример показывающий что преданному соблюдающему 4 принципа *астрология не нужна*.Отказ от азартных игр незаконного секса незаконных видов заработка полностью защищает его от влияния дурных планет.


 К сожалению, многие соблюдают все 4 принципа, но совершают оскорбления из-за обусловленности прошлой кармой и получают  много последствий
 на свою голову... Астрология - это инструмент, который можно использовать или нет, но он помогает не вляпаться в дополнительные проблемы.
 Как расписание автобусов или прогноз погоды.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Например, во время "коридора затмений" у обычных, пока не Святых преданных, велик риск поругаться.
> 
> К сожалению, многие соблюдают все 4 принципа, но совершают оскорбления из-за обусловленности прошлой кармой и получают  много последствий
>  на свою голову... Астрология - это инструмент, который можно использовать или нет, но он помогает не вляпаться в дополнительные проблемы.
>  Как расписание автобусов или прогноз погоды.


Кстати, действительно, интересный период, даже домашняя техника ломается) и в голове туман сплошной)) народ на улице последние дни повсюду пьяный, а поругаться уж точно всем хочется, но мы держимся, вашими наставлениями  :smilies: 

Обожаю всю эту природную стихию, особенно, когда гром и молнии))
А что же каждый год в августе эти 2 затмения? или тут другая цикличность?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Любопытное письмо Шрилы Прабхупады ученице, в котором он показывает свой интерес к Астрологическим прогнозам.
Забавно, что противники ведических наук всегда цитируют лишь два предыдущих письма по этой теме, что указывает на их добросовестность и честность  :smilies: 

_Шрила Прабхупада, письмо ученице:_ Я только что получил твое письмо. Твоему ребенку нужно дать имя Субхадра, то есть, то, что ты и выбрала; это хорошо. Что касается гороскопа, то это хорошая идея, и если я встречу знающего астролога, я попрошу его составить гороскоп для твоей малышки. Я рад, что ты послала мне точное время и дату рождения, это будет полезно. (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Лилавати, октябрь 1967)

----------


## Амира

> противники ведических наук


Думаю среди преданных таких нет. Как я понимаю, все обсуждения на темы аюрведы, йоги и астрологии были лишь вокруг того хотел ли Шрила Прабхупада чтобы его ученики занимались этими науками ради проповеди или ради личного блага, тратя драгоценное время жизни на временные материальные ценности.  Как человек честный и открытый Прабхупада никогда не использовал никаких уловок, не проповедовал йогу, астрологию или аюрведу, чтобы под предлогом интереса людей к этим наукам подгадать подходящий момент и ненароком вставить пару слов о бхакти. Нет. Зная Шрилу Прабхупаду, даже мысли такой не возникнет. Но отрицал ли он эти науки? Нет. 

Почему же любители этих наук, оправдывая свои желания, приписывают их Шриле Прабхупаде?
Разве кто-то кому-то запрещает этим заниматься? Нет. Тогда зачем это проповедовать как основу философии Шрилы Прабхупады? 


«Добрый не утратит средь дурных 
     ни одной из добрых черт своих:
Ствол сандала пусть змея обнимет, -
     запаха сандала не отнимет».

Кабир

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

> Любопытное письмо Шрилы Прабхупады ученице, в котором он показывает свой интерес к Астрологическим прогнозам.
> Забавно, что противники ведических наук всегда цитируют лишь два предыдущих письма по этой теме, что указывает на их добросовестность и честность 
> 
> _Шрила Прабхупада, письмо ученице:_ Я только что получил твое письмо. Твоему ребенку нужно дать имя Субхадра, то есть, то, что ты и выбрала; это хорошо. Что касается гороскопа, то это хорошая идея, и если я встречу знающего астролога, я попрошу его составить гороскоп для твоей малышки. Я рад, что ты послала мне точное время и дату рождения, это будет полезно. (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Лилавати, октябрь 1967)


Мы не видим того  что ачарья советует ученице заняться астрологией или сам составляет ей гороскоп или предлагает обратиться к астрологу из общества СК.Он лишь говорит "если встречу" а не "я знаю хорошего астролога к которому хожу сам".Проще говоря Прабхупада не имеет знакомого астролога к которому ходит.Сам не интересуется этим и не рекламирует это а лишь обещает при случае помочь.Обычная вежливость.

Нужна рекомендация ачарьи прямое указание обратиться к астрологу.Его нет.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Почему же любители этих наук, оправдывая свои желания, приписывают их Шриле Прабхупаде?
> Разве кто-то кому-то запрещает этим заниматься? Нет. Тогда зачем это проповедовать как основу философии Шрилы Прабхупады?


Кто выдает это за ОСНОВУ философии Шрилы Прабхупады? Зачем вы говорите то, чего нет?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Мы не видим того  что ачарья советует ученице заняться астрологией или сам составляет ей гороскоп или предлагает обратиться к астрологу из общества СК.Он лишь говорит "если встречу" а не "я знаю хорошего астролога к которому хожу сам".Проще говоря Прабхупада не имеет знакомого астролога к которому ходит.Сам не интересуется этим и не рекламирует это а лишь обещает при случае помочь.Обычная вежливость.
> 
> Нужна рекомендация ачарьи прямое указание обратиться к астрологу.Его нет.


Зачем Шриле Прабхупаде советовать кому-то стать кем-то? Вам самому не смешно? Дайте нам цитаты, чтобы  Шрила Прабхупада *советовал* ученикам стать слесарями, банкирами, штукатурами или дворниками! Если цитат нет, то нам не нужно становиться дворниками? Не нужно работать, если нет цитат? 
Астролог, врач Аюрведы   - это обычная ежедневная деятельность преданных, через которую они могут проповедовать, так же как через любую деятельность можно проповедовать. Преданный абсолютно все способен посвятить Кришне. Кто ему запрещал сделать своим преданным служением Аюрведу или Астрологию? Шрила Прабхупада пишет, что современные врачи это мошенники, и что людей должны лечить не мошенники, а брахманы, которые изучили  Аюрведу. В книге "Последние дни Прабхупады" описано, что в последние дни своей жизни Шрила Прабхупада посылал учеников у каждого и каждого встречающегося астролога в округе просить составить гороскоп о состоянии своего здоровья и времени ухода. Шрила Прабхупада не доверял современной медицине и говорил в последние дни ученикам: "Ни при каких условиях, никогда не отвозите меня в больницу". Он терпеть не мог больницы и всегда предпочитал Аюрведу и Астрологию. Он использовал эти науки для здоровья и служения Кришне, а не для наслажения своих чувств. В книгах Прабхупада прославляет йогу, аюрведу  астрологию, как науки данные нам Кришной для здоровья и самоосознания. А вся эта тема подтасовывает цитаты из писем и навязывает нам негативное отношение к этим наукам, то есть навязывает адхарму и оскорбляет ведическое знание.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Как человек честный и открытый Прабхупада никогда не использовал никаких уловок, не проповедовал йогу, астрологию или аюрведу,


Никто из преданных не проповедует йогу или аюрведу. Уже 100 раз об этом писали. Йога, аюрведа и  другая деятельность это обычная профессионалтная деятельность человека. Пропрведовать возможно только сознание Кришны.




> Тогда зачем это проповедовать как основу философии Шрилы Прабхупады?


Откуда такие выводы вообще? Мы тут только защищаем ведические науки от оскорблений.

Покажите, пожалуйста, цитату, где кто-то из нас проповедует Аюрведу, Йогу и Астрологию как основу философии сознания Кришны?

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

> Зачем Шриле Прабхупаде советовать кому-то стать кем-то? Вам самому не смешно? Дайте нам цитаты, чтобы  Шрила Прабхупада *советовал* ученикам стать слесарями, банкирами, штукатурами или дворниками! Если цитат нет, то нам не нужно становиться дворниками? Не нужно работать, если нет цитат? 
> Астролог, врач Аюрведы   - это обычная ежедневная деятельность преданных, через которую они могут проповедовать, так же как через любую деятельность можно проповедовать. Преданный абсолютно все способен посвятить Кришне. Кто ему запрещал сделать своим преданным служением Аюрведу или Астрологию? Шрила Прабхупада пишет, что современные врачи это мошенники, и что людей должны лечить не мошенники, а брахманы, которые изучили  Аюрведу. В книге "Последние дни Прабхупады" описано, что в последние дни своей жизни Шрила Прабхупада посылал учеников у каждого и каждого встречающегося астролога в округе просить составить гороскоп о состоянии своего здоровья и времени ухода. Шрила Прабхупада не доверял современной медицине и говорил в последние дни ученикам: "Ни при каких условиях, никогда не отвозите меня в больницу". Он терпеть не мог больницы и всегда предпочитал Аюрведу и Астрологию. Он использовал эти науки для здоровья и служения Кришне, а не для наслажения своих чувств. В книгах Прабхупада прославляет йогу, аюрведу  астрологию, как науки данные нам Кришной для здоровья и самоосознания. А вся эта тема подтасовывает цитаты из писем и навязывает нам негативное отношение к этим наукам, то есть навязывает адхарму и оскорбляет ведическое знание.


Хорошо что вы не делаете вегетарианскую колбасу а то Прабхупада *с ваших слов* прославлял бы и ее.

Объективно вы привели одну цитату из письма никак не говорящую о том что Прабхупада пользовался услугами астрологов или рекомендовал это преданным.Всё остальное голословно.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Объективно вы привели одну цитату из письма никак не говорящую о том что Прабхупада пользовался услугами астрологов или рекомендовал это преданным.Всё остальное голословно.


Огромное количество цитат, где Шрила Прабхупада обращался к аюрведистам и астрологам! Я уже написала, наберите в интернете книгу Последние дни Прабхупады, прочитайте описание его последних месяцев. Почитайте книги Шрилы Прабхупады, в конце концов, где он прославляет эти науки.




> Хорошо что вы не делаете вегетарианскую колбасу а то Прабхупада с ваших слов прославлял бы и ее.


Отстаньте вы от Шрилы Прабхупады с этими вашими безмерными фантазиями. Он прославлял только Кришну и преданное служение Ему.


Выхожу из этой бесконечной темы. Харе Кришна.

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

На самом деле обращаясь не к недавно родившим женщинам он говорил так.


> ^ ШРИЛА ПРАБХУПАДА ОБ АСТРОЛОГИИ..
> 
> По поводу астрологии:* не слушай всех этих так называемых астрологов, держись от них подальше*. Даже не смотри в их сторону. Какой смысл с ними встречаться? Астрологи предназначены для материалистов, а спиритуалистов будущее не волнует. Все зависит от Кришны.
> ? Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Девамайе деви даси, 09.01.75
> 
> Нет, *выбрось из головы всю эту чепуху*. Астрология не спасет тебя, когда придет смерть. Мой Гуру Махараджа был великим астрономом и астрологом, но он все это бросил. Это предназначено для карми. *Мы не интересуемся подобными вещами*.
> ? Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Санатана дасу, 10.06.75

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

> Огромное количество цитат, где Шрила Прабхупада обращался к аюрведистам и астрологиям. Я уже написала, наберите в интернете книгу Последние дни Прабхупады, прочитайте описание его последних месяцев. Почитайте книги Шрилы Прабхупады, в конце концов, где он прославляет эти науки.
> 
> 
> Отстаньте вы от Шрилы Прабхупады с этими вашими фантазиями. Он прославлял только Кришну и преданное служение Кришне, а не то что вы ему заказываете.
> 
> Выхожу из темы. Харе Кришна.


Должен признаться что я не читаю книг о Прабхупаде я читаю книги Прабхупады в них он написал всё что хотел мне сказать.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Должен признаться что я не читаю книг о Прабхупаде я читаю книги Прабхупады


Действительно читаете?!
И что в книгах Шрилы Прабхупады написано об Астрологии, Аюрведе и Йоге?

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

Подводя итог можно сказать что обещание обратиться за гороскопом для ребенка ачарья Прабхупада дал в *1967 году* а назвал астрологию чепухой которой мы (преданные) не интересуемся в *1975 году*.

Последнее наставление для нас самое важное.

Более поздних прямых цитат ачарьи Прабхупады на эту тему никто пока не привел.

----------


## Варган

> Зачем Шриле Прабхупаде советовать кому-то стать кем-то? Вам самому не смешно? Дайте нам цитаты, чтобы  Шрила Прабхупада *советовал* ученикам стать слесарями, банкирами, штукатурами или дворниками! Если цитат нет, то нам не нужно становиться дворниками? Не нужно работать, если нет цитат? 
> Астролог, врач Аюрведы   - это обычная ежедневная деятельность преданных, через которую они могут проповедовать, так же как через любую деятельность можно проповедовать. Преданный абсолютно все способен посвятить Кришне. Кто ему запрещал сделать своим преданным служением Аюрведу или Астрологию? Шрила Прабхупада пишет, что современные врачи это мошенники, и что людей должны лечить не мошенники, а брахманы, которые изучили  Аюрведу. В книге "Последние дни Прабхупады" описано, что в последние дни своей жизни Шрила Прабхупада посылал учеников у каждого и каждого встречающегося астролога в округе просить составить гороскоп о состоянии своего здоровья и времени ухода. Шрила Прабхупада не доверял современной медицине и говорил в последние дни ученикам: "Ни при каких условиях, никогда не отвозите меня в больницу". Он терпеть не мог больницы и всегда предпочитал Аюрведу и Астрологию. Он использовал эти науки для здоровья и служения Кришне, а не для наслажения своих чувств. В книгах Прабхупада прославляет йогу, аюрведу  астрологию, как науки данные нам Кришной для здоровья и самоосознания. А вся эта тема подтасовывает цитаты из писем и навязывает нам негативное отношение к этим наукам, то есть навязывает адхарму и оскорбляет ведическое знание.


А как быть с такой неувязкой:
"*Не желают они (участники Движения Сознания Кришны) и открывать многочисленные школы йоги в городах. Вместо этого преданные Кришны готовы стучаться в каждую дверь и убеждать людей следовать наставлениям, содержащимся в «Бхагавад-гите как она есть», наставлениям Господа Чайтаньи. В этом цель Движения сознания Кришны*" (ШБ 7.9.44., разъяснение смысла Шрилы Прабхупады)?
Видимо, Шрила Прабхупада в книгах (маха-вакйа, читтете корийа аикйа) всё-таки не советовал своим последователям становиться профессиональными инструкторами йоги, даже в целях проповеди.

----------


## Варган

Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады м-ру Н. Н. Багаи от 06.01.1975:

"Мы не заинтересованы в таких вещах, как хатха-йога и плавание. *Мы не поощряем такую бесполезную деятельность. Мы никогда не занимаемся такой деятельностью для зарабатывания денег. У нас достаточно денег. Нам не нужно принимать на вооружение какие-либо неавторитетные способы"*.

"We are not interested in these things like hatha-yoga and swimming. We do not encourage such useless activities. We would never take to such activities for earning money. We get money enough. We don't require to adopt any unauthorized means".
Letter to: Mr. N. N. Bagai
6 January, 1975

Вправе ли мы обвинять самого Ачарью-основателя в том, что он "оскорбляет ведические науки"?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Вопрос остается в силе: *Что в своих книгах Шрила Прабхупада говорит о науках Астрологии, Аюрведе и о Йога-асанах?*
 Приведите цитаты! 
Вопрос на засыпку к знатокам книг Шрилы Прабхупады, к тем, кто является его последователем!

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

> В книге "Последние дни Прабхупады" описано, что в последние дни своей жизни Шрила Прабхупада посылал учеников у каждого и каждого встречающегося астролога в округе просить составить гороскоп о состоянии своего здоровья и времени ухода.


 Опять же мы не видим ни одного конкретного имени астролога не имеем на руках этих гороскопов.Если каждый встречающийся их составлял то где они? Опять же не понятно зачем делать много гороскопов получается что Прабхупада не доверял ни одному или все они были неточны и давали разные даты.И были  ли они вообще?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Вопрос в силе!

Вы хотели подвести итог - подводите!

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

> Вопрос остается в силе: *Что в своих книгах Шрила Прабхупада говорит о науках Астрологии, Аюрведе и о Йога-асанах?*
>  Приведите цитаты! 
> Вопрос на засыпку к знатокам книг Шрилы Прабхупады, к тем, кто является его последователем!





> ЧАЙТАНЬЯ-ЧАРИТАМРИТА. АДИ-ЛИЛА.
> ГЛАВА СЕМНАДЦАТАЯ
> Лилы Господа Чайтаньи Махапрабху в юностиЯ в почтении склоняюсь перед Шри Чайтаньей Махапрабху, по чьей милости даже нечистые яваны, повторяя святое имя Господа, становятся безупречными людьми. Таково могущество Господа Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху.
> 
> КОММЕНТАРИЙ:Издавна между госвами (возвышенными вайшнавами) и смартами (кастовыми брахманами) идет спор: смарты считают, что право называться брахманом дает только рождение в семье брахманов. Как уже не раз говорилось выше и как писал Кришнадас Кавираджа Госвами, для безмерно могущественной энергии Господа нет ничего невозможного. Как и Сам Кришна, Чайтанья Махапрабху абсолютно независим, поэтому никто не может помешать Ему делать то, что Он хочет. Если есть на то Его воля, то по Его милости даже яван, нечистоплотный последователь принципов, отличных от ведических, может превратиться в безупречного человека. И это реально благодаря тому, что мы распространяем Движение сознания Кришны. Участники современного Движения сознания Кришны родились не в Индии и не принадлежат к ведической культуре, но за четыре-пять лет *просто благодаря повторению мантры Харе Кришна они становятся такими замечательными преданными*, что даже в Индии, куда бы они ни отправились, их почитают как людей безупречного поведения.


Ачарья Прабхупада точно указывает на причину прогресса в духовной жизни не используя при этом таких слов как йога аюрведа и астрология.Если вы готовы это опровергнуть то прошу нас засыпать ответами.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Вопрос остается в силе: Что в своих книгах Шрила Прабхупада говорит о науках Астрологии, Аюрведе и о Йога-асанах?

Домыслы не нужны. Нужны прямые цитаты! Они там есть!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Дмитрий В., обратитесь к Варгану, у него хорошо получается что-то искать  :biggrin1:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Могу помочь с первой цитатой об Астрологии и Аюрведе, остальные ждем от вас!! 
Таких цитат в книгах огромное количество. Ну, вы и сами это знаете из книг, вы же их читаете))


*Шримад Бхагаватам 1.12.29*
Так знатоки астрологии и церемоний, совершаемых при рождении ребенка, поведали царю Юдхиштхире о будущем его внука. Затем, щедро вознагражденные, они разошлись по домам.

Комментарий: 
Веды — кладезь знаний как материальных, так и духовных. Но цель этого знания — достижение совершенства на пути самоосознания. Иначе говоря, для цивилизованного человека Веды являются руководством во всех сферах жизни. Поскольку человеческая жизнь — это шанс избавиться от всех материальных страданий, ведическая мудрость должным образом направляет человека и в удовлетворении его материальных потребностей, и в достижении духовного освобождения. Люди, принадлежащие к особому сословию разумных людей, посвятивших себя исключительно постижению Вед, именуются випрами, людьми, сведущими в ведическом знании. Веды охватывают различные области знаний, две из которых — астрология и наука о лечении болезней — важны и необходимы для обыкновенного человека. Чтобы руководить обществом, разумные люди, называемые брахманами, подвизаются во всех областях ведического знания. Они изучают даже военную науку (дханур-веду), и такие випры, как Дроначарья и Крипачарья, были учителями и в этой области знаний.

Упомянутое здесь слово випра заслуживает особого внимания. Между випрами и брахманами есть небольшая разница. Випры — это знатоки карма-канды, то есть кармической деятельности, и они руководят удовлетворением материальных потребностей общества, тогда как брахманы — знатоки духовной науки о трансцендентном. Этот раздел знаний называется гьяна-кандой. Выше его стоит упасана-канда. Вершина упасана-канды — это преданное служение Господу Вишну, и брахманов, достигших совершенства, называют вайшнавами. Поклонение Вишну — высшая форма поклонения. Совершенные брахманы — это вайшнавы, занятые трансцендентным любовным служением Господу, поэтому «Шримад-Бхагаватам», наука преданного служения, очень дорог вайшнавам. И как объясняется в самом начале «Шримад-Бхагаватам», он представляет собой зрелый плод ведического знания, превосходящий все три канды: карму, гьяну и упасану.

Среди знатоков карма-канды были и опытные джатака-випры, которые хорошо знали астрологию и могли предсказать будущую жизнь ребенка, просто делая расчеты по звездам (лагна). При рождении Махараджи Парикшита присутствовали такие опытные джатака-випры, и его дед Махараджа Юдхиштхира щедро одарил их золотом, землей, деревнями, зерном и всем необходимым для жизни, в том числе и коровами. *Общество нуждается в подобных випрах, и государство должно обеспечивать их всеми удобствами, как это установлено в ведической системе. Такие опытные випры, получая от государства достаточно денег, могли оказывать услуги людям бесплатно, вот почему этот раздел ведических знаний был доступен всем.*

Подсказки:
https://www.vedabase.com/ru/search/site/Астрология
https://www.vedabase.com/ru/search/site/Астрологические
https://www.vedabase.com/ru/search/site/Астрологии

----------


## Амира

> Кто выдает это за ОСНОВУ философии Шрилы Прабхупады? Зачем вы говорите то, чего нет?


Простите, может высказалась резко.

Но как тогда понять что хочет цитирующий доказать этой цитатой?




> Общество нуждается в подобных випрах, и государство должно обеспечивать их всеми удобствами, как это установлено в ведической системе. Такие опытные випры, получая от государства достаточно денег, могли оказывать услуги людям бесплатно, вот почему этот раздел ведических знаний был доступен всем.


ИСККОН должен воспитывать астрологов, которые будут на содержании у государства?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Но как тогда понять что хочет цитирующий доказать этой цитатой?


 Это прямая цитата Ачарьи всем людям.
Видимо, для преданных стало неожиданным, как Шрила Прабхупада высоко оценивает Астрологию и Аюрведу? Немудрено  :smilies: 
Это цитата Шрилы Прабхупады из Шримад Бхагаватам, очень рекомендую. То, что в этом тексте хотел сказать Шрила Прабхупада, можно понять просто, если изучать его книги.

Думаю, было бы очень полезно старшим не рекомендовать новичкам читать письма Шрилы Прабхупады, пока они не поймут его миссию из Шримад Бхагавад Гиты и Шримад Бхагаватам.

----------


## Амира

> Доказать?)) Это прямая цитата Ачарьи всем людям.
> Видимо, для преданных стало неожиданным, как Шрила Прабхупада высоко оценивает Астрологию и Аюрведу? Немудрено 
> Это цитата Шрилы Прабхупады из Шримад Бхагаватам, очень рекомендую. То, что в этом тексте хотел сказать Шрила Прабхупада, можно понять просто, если изучать его книги.
> 
> Думаю, было бы очень полезно старшим не рекомендовать новичкам читать письма Шрилы Прабхупады, пока они не поймут его миссию из Шримад Бхагавад Гиты и Шримад Бхагаватам.


Понимать Прабхупаду, это не значит поставить его в сторонку и наделить желаемыми качествами, выискивая кусочки его слов, которые мы хотим услышать. Понимать Прабхупаду это также понимать Кришну, Шри Чайтанью, шестерых  Госвами, Бхактивинода Тхакура и всех учителей в цепи ученической приемственности. Так как их учения суть одно. 
Поэтому, простите, но в этих словах Прабхупады мы с вами видим разный смысл.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> _Шримад Бхагаватам:_ Общество нуждается в подобных випрах, и государство должно обеспечивать их всеми удобствами, как это установлено в ведической системе. Такие опытные випры, получая от государства достаточно денег, могли оказывать услуги людям бесплатно, вот почему этот раздел ведических знаний был доступен всем.


Поскольку сейчас государство не только не поддерживает эти ведические науки, а только собирает с брахманов налоги (что было строжайше запрещено ведами!), то сейчас брахманы вынуждены брать хоть какую-то оплату, пожертвование. В этом нет ничего необычного в Кали-югу, когда люди не знают ведических предписаний.

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Варган

> Могу помочь с первой цитатой об Астрологии и Аюрведе, остальные ждем от вас!! 
> Таких цитат в книгах огромное количество. Ну, вы и сами это знаете из книг, вы же их читаете))
> 
> 
> *Шримад Бхагаватам 1.12.29*
> Так знатоки астрологии и церемоний, совершаемых при рождении ребенка, поведали царю Юдхиштхире о будущем его внука. Затем, щедро вознагражденные, они разошлись по домам.
> 
> Комментарий: 
> Веды — кладезь знаний как материальных, так и духовных. Но цель этого знания — достижение совершенства на пути самоосознания. Иначе говоря, для цивилизованного человека Веды являются руководством во всех сферах жизни. Поскольку человеческая жизнь — это шанс избавиться от всех материальных страданий, ведическая мудрость должным образом направляет человека и в удовлетворении его материальных потребностей, и в достижении духовного освобождения. Люди, принадлежащие к особому сословию разумных людей, посвятивших себя исключительно постижению Вед, именуются випрами, людьми, сведущими в ведическом знании. Веды охватывают различные области знаний, две из которых — астрология и наука о лечении болезней — важны и необходимы для обыкновенного человека. Чтобы руководить обществом, разумные люди, называемые брахманами, подвизаются во всех областях ведического знания. Они изучают даже военную науку (дханур-веду), и такие випры, как Дроначарья и Крипачарья, были учителями и в этой области знаний.
> ...


Так здесь же прямо написано, что астрологи -  карма-канди (карми). Вайшнавы не поощряют карми, гйани и йогов (Шримад-Бхагаватам 10.4.42, смысл). "VaiSNavas preach only devotional service, NOT ENCOURAGING KARMiS, JnaNiS AND YOGiS".

*Вот и нашёлся ответ, как ПРЕДАННЫМ относиться к астрологии и йоге.*

----------


## Варган

> Вопрос остается в силе: Что в своих книгах Шрила Прабхупада говорит о науках Астрологии, Аюрведе и о Йога-асанах?
> 
> Домыслы не нужны. Нужны прямые цитаты! Они там есть!


Про йогу: "На самом деле любая система физических упражнений способна поддержать тело в здоровом состоянии. Есть много видов физических упражнений - тяжелая атлетика, другие виды спорта, - которые помогают развить мышечную систему, сбросить лишний вес, улучшить пищеварение. Так что обращаться к йоге с такой целью нет необходимости" (Шрила Прабхупада "Путь к совершенству, глава 8).

----------


## Амира

> Кто выдает это за ОСНОВУ философии Шрилы Прабхупады? Зачем вы говорите то, чего нет?


Вы, как человек праведный, естественным образом сначала попытались применить эти слова к себе. Но говорю вам честно и открыто - вас я не имела ввиду. Я же, как не очень хорошая ученица Шрилы Прабхупады, когда о нём говорят плохо или неправду или заблуждаются не могу сдержать эмоций.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Простите, может высказалась резко.
> 
> Но как тогда понять что хочет цитирующий доказать этой цитатой?
> 
> 
> 
> ИСККОН должен воспитывать астрологов, которые будут на содержании у государства?


Научитесь хоть немного культуре мышления, прежде чем вступать в диспуты.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Про йогу: "На самом деле любая система физических упражнений способна поддержать тело в здоровом состоянии. Есть много видов физических упражнений - тяжелая атлетика, другие виды спорта, - которые помогают развить мышечную систему, сбросить лишний вес, улучшить пищеварение. Так что обращаться к йоге с такой целью нет необходимости" (Шрила Прабхупада "Путь к совершенству, глава 8).


Шрила Прабхупада - ачарья в науке Бхакти-йоги, а не в сфере оздоровительных систем. Поэтому я принимаю его именно в этом качестве. Никакими цитатами, ни практическим опытом вы никогда не сможете доказать, что хатха-йога и тяжелая атлетика - эквивалентные системы. При поверхностном взгляде может показаться, что нет разницы как размяться, сделать Сурья-намаскар или поднять штангу. Но когда я делаю Сурья-намаскар, я связываюсь с Сурья-Нараяной, который оптимизирует систему и благословляет меня. А если я тягаю железки, я просто потею. Для материалиста это может показаться тем же самым. Но тот, кто понимает более тонкие вещи, почувствует разницу. 

Вы ставите себя просто в смешное положение, утверждая совершенно абсурдные вещи о равенстве несравнимых вещей. Если вы не боитесь показаться смешным в глазах разумных людей, хотя бы не пытайтесь прикрывать такие неразумные утверждения авторитетом Шрилы Прабхупады. Не превращайте его в посмешище, выставляя его апологетом тяжелой атлетики. Шрила Прабхупада находится в Парампаре и не может противоречить Кришне и Нараде Муни. Он и не противоречит им, а вторит им в БГ 6.17 ШБ 7.15.24. Причем интересно, что в обоих этих стихах и Кришна и Нарада муни говорят о хатаха-йоге не как о форме самоосознания, а как о методе избавления от страданий. Вы этого упорно видеть не желаете и выбираете ту цитату, которая больше соответствует вашим взглядам. Только не надо на этом основании обвинять других в отклонениях. Наследие Шрилы Прабхупады огромно и не так однозначно, как кажется при первом взгляде. Проблема не в йоге, астрологии или аюрведе. Проблема в невежестве, с которым люди могут подходить к этим наукам. Так же, мы знаем, что если заставить дурака Богу молиться, то он и лоб расшибет. Это не повод прекращать молитву. Бороться надо с невежеством, которое может проникнуть хоть в санкиртану, хоть в хатха-йогу. 

Больше эту бессмысленную тему я продолжать не буду, т.к. тут уже люди вышли за пределы здравого смысла, либо не понимают вообще о чем идет речь. Когда разговариваешь с одним человеком, а кто-то другой еще сбоку атакует, то это уже не нормальный разговор, а хаос, в котором я не собираюсь больше участвовать. 

Цитата Шрилы Прабхупады о том, что "мы не заинтересованы в открытии обществ йоги и т.д...." говорит о том, что у нас действительно нет такого интереса. То есть, это не наш интерес. Но если у людей есть такой интерес, то почему не использовать их интерес в проповеднических целях? И вот тут вы должны вспомнить цитату из ответа Прабхупады на проповедь через хатаха-йогу в Иране, что Шрила Прабхупада одобрил. Буквально пару часов назад я обсуждал эту тему с Бхану Свами, который сейчас у нас во Владивостоке и он просто посмеялся над всем этим цитированием ради цитирования и сказал, что нужно смотреть на текущую ситуацию и смотреть какие методы работают. Когда я спросил его, что по его мнению явилось главной причиной пробуксовки прямой проповеди на Западе, кроме падений многих лидеров ИСККОН, он ответил, что главная причина именно в том, что общество очень сильно изменилось. Революционный дух хиппи 60х и 70х опять сменился духом прагматизма и материализма. И потому люди уже почти не ведутся на призывы "оставь все и предайся Кришне", а ищут практичных аспектов духовного знания. Поэтому те проповедники, кто увидели эти перемены и сумели найти эффективные пути - имеют наибольший успех в проповеди. Это не означает отказ от прямых путей проповеди (харинама, книги и т.д.), а дополнение к существующему.

Если будут личные вопросы ко мне, пишите в мой раздел.

----------


## Амира

> Научитесь хоть немного культуре мышления, прежде чем вступать в диспуты.


Я всегда стараюсь следовать вашим советам, но, пожалуйста, разъясните мне что такое культура мышления. Сама я не смогла разобраться с этим понятием.

"В распоряжении человека имеется целый спектр возможных способов повышения культуры мышления, например, обогащение собственного умственного опыта умственным опытом других путем чтения художественной и научной литературы. Но недостатком подобного способа развития культуры мышления является, во-первых, то, что такое чтение, как правило, носит бессистемный характер и, во-вторых, не способствует осознанному усвоению законов, форм, правил, приемов познавательной деятельности мышления, которые и составляют содержание культуры мышления.
Важнейшим средством преодоления отмеченных недостатков является изучение логики как теории мышления.
Культура мышления как определенный уровень развития мыслительных способностей человека в значительной мере зависит от того, насколько мыслительная деятельность человека соответствует законам и требованиям логики. Следует подчеркнуть, что овладение в совершенстве законами и требованиями логики является тем минимумом, без которого вообще невозможна культура мышления.
Возникает вопрос: так ли уж необходимо знание особой теории для того, чтобы правильно мыслить? Можно ведь рассуждать логично, и не изучив правил логики, подобно тому, как зачастую люди излагают свои мысли на языке, не зная его грамматики. (Великий немецкий философ-идеалист Гегель иронично заметил по этому поводу, что переваривать пищу можно и без знания физиологии.)
Действительно, подавляющее большинство людей следует логическим законам непроизвольно, не осознавая их и даже не зная об их существовании. При этом они следуют естественной логике, применяя логические законы стихийно, что порождает у них иллюзию того, что мышление столь же не нуждается в анализе и контроле, сколь, например, дыхание и пищеварение. Но если задача физиологии, по словам И. П. Павлова, заключается в том, чтобы «научить человека, как правильно есть, дышать, как правильно работать и отдыхать, чтобы прожить как можно дольше», то задача логики - научить человека правильно мыслить, не совершать собственных логических ошибок и вскрывать их в рассуждениях других людей".

"В настоящий момент не существует науки, которая изучала бы культуру мышления как отдельный предмет, однако существуют представления об атрибутах, по которым можно оценить уровень культуры мышления человека. Одним из таких атрибутов является склонность человека отслеживать категоричность утверждений, привычка оперировать такими словами как «вероятно», «возможно», «скорее всего», «однозначно» и правильное употребление этих слов. Другим атрибутом является склонность отслеживать непонятные слова или же слова с нечетким значением, многозначные слова".

Пытаясь разобраться в этом сама, я только больше запуталась  :neznai:

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Я всегда стараюсь следовать вашим советам, но, пожалуйста, разъясните мне что такое культура мышления. Сама я не смогла разобраться с этим понятием.
> 
> "В распоряжении человека имеется целый спектр возможных способов повышения культуры мышления, например, обогащение собственного умственного опыта умственным опытом других путем чтения художественной и научной литературы. Но недостатком подобного способа развития культуры мышления является, во-первых, то, что такое чтение, как правило, носит бессистемный характер и, во-вторых, не способствует осознанному усвоению законов, форм, правил, приемов познавательной деятельности мышления, которые и составляют содержание культуры мышления.
> Важнейшим средством преодоления отмеченных недостатков является изучение логики как теории мышления.
> Культура мышления как определенный уровень развития мыслительных способностей человека в значительной мере зависит от того, насколько мыслительная деятельность человека соответствует законам и требованиям логики. Следует подчеркнуть, что овладение в совершенстве законами и требованиями логики является тем минимумом, без которого вообще невозможна культура мышления.
> Возникает вопрос: так ли уж необходимо знание особой теории для того, чтобы правильно мыслить? Можно ведь рассуждать логично, и не изучив правил логики, подобно тому, как зачастую люди излагают свои мысли на языке, не зная его грамматики. (Великий немецкий философ-идеалист Гегель иронично заметил по этому поводу, что переваривать пищу можно и без знания физиологии.)
> Действительно, подавляющее большинство людей следует логическим законам непроизвольно, не осознавая их и даже не зная об их существовании. При этом они следуют естественной логике, применяя логические законы стихийно, что порождает у них иллюзию того, что мышление столь же не нуждается в анализе и контроле, сколь, например, дыхание и пищеварение. Но если задача физиологии, по словам И. П. Павлова, заключается в том, чтобы «научить человека, как правильно есть, дышать, как правильно работать и отдыхать, чтобы прожить как можно дольше», то задача логики - научить человека правильно мыслить, не совершать собственных логических ошибок и вскрывать их в рассуждениях других людей".
> 
> "В настоящий момент не существует науки, которая изучала бы культуру мышления как отдельный предмет, однако существуют представления об атрибутах, по которым можно оценить уровень культуры мышления человека. Одним из таких атрибутов является склонность человека отслеживать категоричность утверждений, привычка оперировать такими словами как «вероятно», «возможно», «скорее всего», «однозначно» и правильное употребление этих слов. Другим атрибутом является склонность отслеживать непонятные слова или же слова с нечетким значением, многозначные слова".
> ...


Задайте это вопрос в моем разделе. А то тут есть некоторые товарищи, от чьих ремарок я пытаюсь спасаться, поместив их в режим игнорирования, но неприятен сам факт подобного "общения".

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

Мы имеем вполне конкретное указание ачарьи Прабхупады избегать общения с астрологами.И даже не смотреть в их сторону.Его очень сложно не заметить или неправильно понять. Хотя людям зарабатывающим на астрологии ведической или не ведической это может быть крайне неприятно.




> По поводу астрологии: не слушай всех этих так называемых астрологов, *держись от них подальше.* *Даже не смотри в их сторону*. Какой смысл с ними встречаться? Астрологи предназначены для материалистов, а спиритуалистов будущее не волнует. Все зависит от Кришны.
> ? Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Девамайе деви даси, 09.01.75


Проблема возникла не вчера а была уже при ачарье Прабхупаде.

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

Хатха йога не отвергается Прабхупадой но говорится что этот метод очень сложно практиковать в наш век.

Потому применительно к этой йоге он говорит "напрасная трата времени". 

Как мы должны относиться к людям которые так или иначе призывают нас потратить время напрасно?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Прабхупада : "По поводу астрологии: не слушай всех этих *так называемых* астрологов, держись от них подальше. Даже не смотри в их сторону. Какой смысл с ними встречаться? Астрологи предназначены для материалистов, а спиритуалистов будущее не волнует. Все зависит от Кришны." (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Девамайе деви даси, 09.01.75) 
> 
> Мы имеем вполне конкретное указание ачарьи Прабхупады избегать общения с астрологами. И даже не смотреть в их сторону.


Прабхупада говорит здесь не про всех, а про "так называемых" астрологов, то есть не обладающих знанием во всей полноте. "Так называемых" очень много (начиная с газетных и заканчивая кем-то типа Глобы). От общения с ними Прабхупада преданных и предостерегает. А настоящих пандитов, астрологов, находящихся в сознании Кришны, преданным слушать можно, и при нужде можно к ним обращаться. 






> Его очень сложно не заметить или неправильно понять.


Понять неправильно очень просто - вот вы как раз и не понимаете. 
Те, кто не служат живущим гуру, в парампаре, а только бравируют словами "Ачарья Прабхупада" (на последователей ритвиков похоже, очень), как раз  и показывают ярчайшие примеры непонимания.




> Как мы должны относиться к людям которые так или иначе призывают нас потратить время напрасно?


Можете не волноваться, от того, что вы здесь пыжитесь с цитатами, не понимая при этом элементарного, квалифицированные пандиты в ИСККОН не перестанут другим помогать, следуя своей дхарме. Дхарма брахманов - наставлять, обучать. Служение с помощью джъотиш - одна из профессий, предписанных брахманам, сознающим Кришну. 






> Хотя людям зарабатывающим на астрологии ведической или не ведической это может быть крайне неприятно.


Да таких, как вы, просто игнорируют, т.к. вы глупости пишете, какие там неприятности.  
То, что благодаря исполнению долга, пандиты в ИСККОН получают пожертвования - это установленный Кришной порядок, и не вам его менять.

----------


## Светлана )

> Прабхупада говорит здесь не про всех, а про "так называемых" астрологов, то есть не обладающих знанием во всей полноте. "Так называемых" очень много (начиная с газетных и заканчивая кем-то типа Глобы). От общения с ними Прабхупада преданных и предостерегает. А настоящих пандитов, астрологов, находящихся в сознании Кришны, преданным слушать можно, и при нужде можно к ним обращаться. 
> 
> Те, кто не служат живущим гуру, в парампаре, а только бравируют словами "Ачарья Прабхупада" (на последователей ритвиков похоже, очень),
>  как раз  и показывают ярчайшие примеры непонимания.
> 
> ...квалифицированные пандиты в ИСККОН не перестанут другим помогать, следуя своей дхарме. Дхарма брахманов - наставлять, обучать.
>  Служение с помощью джъотиш - одна из профессий, предписанных брахманам, сознающим Кришну.


Спасибо Вам, матаджи Раджа Кумари, за очень точное и понятное всем искренним людям разъяснение!

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

> Прабхупада говорит здесь не про всех, а про "так называемых" астрологов,


 Именно про *ВСЕХ*. 


> не слушай *всех* этих так называемых астрологов,


Что бы у нас не осталось сомнений что есть какие то особенные например московские особые или индийкие редкие.

Нас не должно интересовать будущее в принципе.Оно по разумению преданного зависит только от Кришны.А не от чего то там в небе.




> Да таких, как вы, просто игнорируют, т.к. вы глупости пишете, какие там неприятности.


  Я их тоже игнорирую у нас полная кармическая гармония.

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

> Нет, *выбрось из головы всю эту чепуху*. Астрология не спасет тебя, когда придет смерть. *Мой Гуру Махараджа был великим астрономом и астрологом, но он все это бросил*. Это предназначено для карми. Мы не интересуемся подобными вещами.
> ? Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Санатана дасу, 10.06.75


И так мы видим что в данной цитате астрология названа чепухой.Причем не *так называемая* а вся просто астрология.А гуру ачарьи Прабхупады бросил это дело.Не объяснял что это его кусок хлеба с маслом и долг а просто бросил.

Потому что видимо занялся более важным делом чем служение карми а предпочел служение Кришне.

Или я опять что то неправильно понял.

* Raja Kumari dasi*




> Понять неправильно очень просто - вот вы как раз и не понимаете.
> Те, кто не служат живущим гуру, в парампаре, а только бравируют словами "Ачарья Прабхупада" (на последователей ритвиков похоже, очень), как раз и показывают ярчайшие примеры непонимания


Если вы обратите внимание на название темы в которой пишите то неожиданно увидите что тут обсуждаются цитаты именно ачарьи Прабхупады об астрологии.И конечно вы можете привести цитаты ачарьи Прабхупады *за* астрологию если они есть.

Попросите своего гуру дать их вам.У вас же есть гуру он вам обязательно поможет .Удачи.

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

И пару слов про йогу.

Одним из условий занятия хатха-йогой ачарья Прабхупада называет *полный отказ от секса*.

Объясняют лт это людям которые встают в разные позы в храмах?А если у них есть секс то храм используется для...обычной гимнастики. Не кашерно это как ни крути.

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/attachme...5&d=1502250843

----------


## Варган

Обратившись к учёным людям за разъяснениями, я выяснил следующее. Привожу цитату из письма Атула Кришны прабху (БВГ):

«По хатха-йоге не может быть авторитетных текстов. 
Бхактивинода Тхакур в Према-прадипе объясняет, что *йога, изложенная в Пуранах, Итихасах, Упанишадах и Йога-сутрах (которые все или записаны или откомментированы Вьясадевой) - это РАДЖА-йога*. 
*Хатха-йога - это изобретение шиваитов, причем по большей части современных*  (та же Хатха-йога-прадипика была написана в 15 веке или позже). Буквальное словарное значение "хатха" - это насилие или принуждение. Шиваиты представляли себя повелителями материальной природы, добивающимися материальных результатов через усилия. Это принципиально отличается от подхода Вьясадевы и Патанджали, исповедующих релэкс и медитацию )) И в деталях там тоже есть определенные различия».

Обратившись к первоисточникам, на которые ссылается уважаемый пандит, я обнаружил полное соответствие его выводов объективной реальности:
1.  Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур в книге «Према-прадипа» пишет: «Хорошо, я объясню, — ответил Бабаджи[-йогин]. — Йога, которую практикуют *философы и изучающие Пураны, называется РАДЖА-йогой*. Йога же, которую рекомендуют *пандиты, в совершенстве познавшие Тантры, называется ХАТХА-йога*. Мне *НЕ очень-то нравится путь хатха-йоги, так как он создает препятствия на пути преданного служения*. Хатха-йога описана в *Шакта и Шайва Тантрах*, в частности, в таких книгах, как "Хатха-йога-дипика" и "Йога-чинтамани"».

2. Ачарья-основатель ИСККОН Шрила Прабхупада полностью повторяет эти выводы Шрилы Бхактивиноды Тхакура в комментарии к Шримад-Бхагаватам 3.15.45: «*Метод йоги, описанный в «Шримад-Бхагаватам», «Бхагавад-гите» и йога-сутрах Патанджали коренным образом отличается от современной практики хатха-йоги* в ее западном варианте. Истинная йога учит человека тому, как обуздать свои чувства и затем, когда этот этап пройден, сосредоточить ум на образе Нараяны, Верховной Личности Бога, Шри Кришны. Господь Кришна — это изначальная Личность Бога, а все остальные формы Вишну с раковиной, лотосом, палицей и диском в четырех руках являются полными экспансиями Кришны. «Бхагавад-гита» рекомендует медитировать именно на эту форму Господа. Для медитационной практики необходимо найти уединенное место, где царит атмосфера святости, и сесть так, чтобы голова и позвоночник находились на одной линии. Йог должен соблюдать правила и предписания брахмачарьи — жить в строгом самоограничении и соблюдать целибат. Тот, кто живет в перенаселенном городе и позволяет себе всевозможные излишества, потворствуя сексуальным желаниям и удовлетворяя свой необузданный язык, не может заниматься йогой. Обязательным элементом йоги является обуздание чувств, которое начинается с языка. Тот, кто обуздал язык, способен обуздать и другие чувства. Нельзя позволять языку наслаждаться недозволенной пищей и в то же время совершенствоваться в йоге. *Весьма прискорбно, что сейчас страны Запада наводнили псевдойоги, которые наживаются на интересе людей к йоге*».

Вывод: *Таким образом, практика хатха-йоги — это изобретение ШИВАИТОВ (ШАЙВОВ), ПО БОЛЬШЕЙ ЧАСТИ СОВРЕМЕННЫХ (15-20 век). Она КОРЕННЫМ ОБРАЗОМ ОТЛИЧАЕТСЯ от йоги, которую имеет в виду Господь Кришна в Бхагавад-Гите и Патанджали-муни в «Йога-сутрах». То есть она совершенно не авторитетна для преданных ИСККОН.*

----------


## Варган

> Не превращайте его в посмешище, выставляя его апологетом тяжелой атлетики. Шрила Прабхупада находится в Парампаре и не может противоречить Кришне и Нараде Муни. Он и не противоречит им, а вторит им в БГ 6.17 ШБ 7.15.24. Причем интересно, что в обоих этих стихах и Кришна и Нарада муни говорят о хатаха-йоге не как о форме самоосознания, а как о методе избавления от страданий. Вы этого упорно видеть не желаете и выбираете ту цитату, которая больше соответствует вашим взглядам.


Смиренно прошу обратить Ваше внимание на то, что ШБ 7.15.24, на который ссылаетесь Вы,  не противоречит  главе 8 книги «Путь к совершенству», на который ссылаюсь я.

В ШБ 7.15.24 сказано: «практикуя хатха-йогу, пранаяму И ДРУГИЕ ПОДОБНЫЕ МЕТОДЫ, [человек] сможет избавиться от беспокойств, доставляемых собственным телом и умом». В главе 8 книги «Путь к совершенству», сказано: «На самом деле любая система физических упражнений способна поддержать тело в здоровом состоянии. Есть много видов физических упражнений - тяжелая атлетика, другие виды спорта, - которые помогают развить мышечную систему, сбросить лишний вес, улучшить пищеварение. Так что обращаться к йоге с такой целью нет необходимости».  

Как мы видим, в ШБ 7.15.24 перечислены способы избавления от страданий тела и ума (адхйатмика клеша): йога, пранайама И ДРУГИЕ ПОДОБНЫЕ МЕТОДЫ. При этом там прямо указано, что йога – не единственный, не эксклюзивный метод, есть много ДРУГИХ ПОДОБНЫХ методов. И в главе 8 книги «Путь к совершенству» Шрила Прабхупада объясняет, какие именно способы поддержания тела в здоровом состоянии (что эквивалентно избавлению от страданий тела и ума) существуют, кроме йоги, и указывает, что нет необходимости обращаться к йоге для поддержания здоровья. Эти два отрывка из книг Шрилы Прабхупады находятся между собой в абсолютной гармонии и взаимно дополняют друг друга.

Кроме того, разве ШБ 7.15.24 предписывает нам в обязательном порядке заниматься йогой, пранайамой и другими подобными методами  с целью избавления от страданий тела и ума? Ведь, насколько я понимаю, там просто указывается на такую принципиальную возможность. Избавление от страданий адхйатмика-клеша – не цель для преданного, не так ли?




> Шрила Прабхупада находится в Парампаре и не может противоречить Кришне и Нараде Муни.


Гуру-парампара Шрилы Прабхупады (Вьясадева, Нарада, Кришна) вела в священных писаниях речь об аштанга-йоге, а не о шайвском и шактийском изобретении 15-20 веков «хатха-йога». В комментарии к ШБ 3.15.45 Шрила Прабхупада пишет: «Метод йоги, описанный в «Шримад-Бхагаватам», «Бхагавад-гите» и йога-сутрах Патанджали коренным образом отличается от современной практики хатха-йоги в ее западном варианте». Таким образом, произошла подмена «товара»: под похожим до степени смешения товарным знаком нам впаривают неавторитетный заменитель, коренным образом отличающийся от оригинала.

----------


## Варган

> Цитата Шрилы Прабхупады о том, что "мы не заинтересованы в открытии обществ йоги и т.д...." говорит о том, что у нас действительно нет такого интереса. То есть, это не наш интерес. Но если у людей есть такой интерес, то почему не использовать их интерес в проповеднических целях? И вот тут вы должны вспомнить цитату из ответа Прабхупады на проповедь через хатаха-йогу в Иране, что Шрила Прабхупада одобрил.


Прошу обратить Ваше внимание, что дословно Шрила Прабхупада пишет в комментарии к ШБ 7.9.44: «не желают они [участники Движения сознания Кришны] и открывать многочисленные школы йоги в городах. Вместо этого преданные Кришны готовы стучаться в каждую дверь и убеждать людей следовать наставлениям, содержащимся в «Бхагавад-гите как она есть», наставлениям Господа Чайтаньи. В этом цель Движения сознания Кришны». То есть здесь Шрила Прабхупада ясно противопоставляет нежелательное открытие школ йоги в городах и желательную прямую проповедь.  Шрила Прабхупада разрешил открыть школу йоги только своему ученику Паривраджакачарье Свами в Иране, исламской стране, где обращение мусульман в другую веру сурово карается, вплоть до смертной казни. Я принимаю авторитет Шрилы Прабхупады и считаю, что проповедь через йогу в исламских странах соответствует воле Шрилы Прабхупады. То есть, *если кто-то хочет проповедовать через школу йоги, то он должен поехать в Иран, Туркменистан или другое исламское государство*. Честь ему и хвала будет за это. 

Распространять же этот частный случай на христианские и другие неисламские страны  недопустимо, так как общее правило (не открывать школы йоги) дано в книге Шрилы Прабхупады (ШБ 7.9.44)  и оно не отменено.

Ведь Вы сами писали 22 июля 2017 года, действуя от имени Руководящего Совета ЦОСКР: "Однако, нужно отличать ситуативные наставления, которые были даны в связи с конкретной ситуацией, и которые не могут считаться универсальными для всех мест и всех времен, и универсальные наставления, которые применимы всегда и везде. Практика показывает, что источником универсальных наставлений являются *книги* Шрилы Прабхупады, где он изложил вечные и неизменные принципы духовной жизни. В беседах и письмах Шрилы Прабхупады наряду с этими вечными наставлениями, порой, содержатся фразы, которые были связаны с текущей ситуацией и не всегда применимы ко всем обстоятельствам". источник: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post162563

----------


## Варган

> Сообщение от Враджендра Кумар дас
> 
> 
> Шрила Прабхупада находится в Парампаре и не может противоречить Кришне и Нараде Муни.
> 
> 
> Гуру-парампара Шрилы Прабхупады (Вьясадева, Нарада, Кришна) вела в священных писаниях речь об аштанга-йоге, а не о шайвском и шактийском изобретении 15-20 веков «хатха-йога». В комментарии к ШБ 3.15.45 Шрила Прабхупада пишет: «Метод йоги, описанный в «Шримад-Бхагаватам», «Бхагавад-гите» и йога-сутрах Патанджали коренным образом отличается от современной практики хатха-йоги в ее западном варианте». Таким образом, произошла подмена «товара»: под похожим до степени смешения товарным знаком нам впаривают неавторитетный заменитель, коренным образом отличающийся от оригинала.


Вот дополнительное подтверждение того, что хатха-йога шайвов (шиваитов), и шакт, и инструкторов йоги, практикующих на Западе, коренным образом отличается от восьмиступенчатой аштанга-йоги Патанджали, Вьясадевы, Нарады, Кришны:

БГ 2.17. комм.:
«Система хатха-йоги предназначена для контроля  пяти воздушных потоков, которые окружают чистую душу, *с помощью различных видов сидячих поз* — не для какой-либо материальной пользы, а для того, чтобы освободить крошечную душу из материального плена».

«The hatha-yoga system is meant for controlling the five kinds of air encircling the pure soul *by different kinds of sitting postures*—not for any material profit, but for liberation of the minute soul from the entanglement of the material atmosphere».
_______________________

БГ 4.29, комм.: 
«Система йоги для управления дыханием называется пранаямой; и вначале её практикуют в системе хатха-йоги, *используя различные сидячие позы*. Все эти методы рекомендуются для  контроля чувств и для продвижения в духовном осознании».

«This system of yoga for controlling the breathing process is called pranayama, and in the beginning it is practiced in the hatha-yoga system* through different sitting postures*. All of these processes are recommended for controlling the senses and for advancement in spiritual realization».
_______________________

ШБ 3.21.12, комм.:
«В шестой главе «Бхагавад-гиты», где описан метод йоги, осознание личной формы Господа названо совершенством йоги. *После практики сидячих поз* и следования другим регулирующим принципам этой системы йоги, человек в конечном счете достигает состояния самадхи, то есть погружается в бытие Всевышнего. На стадии самадхи, йог созерцает Верховную Личность Бога в Ее локализованном аспекте Параматмы, то есть воочию видит Самого Господа. Авторитетные произведения, в которых описана практика йоги, в частности «Патанджали-сутры», называют самадхи состоянием трансцендентного блаженства. С*истема йоги, описанная в трудах Патанджали, является авторитетной, а нынешние так называемые йоги, которые изобрели собственные методы йоги, не  обращаясь к авторитетам, просто смешны и нелепы. Систему йоги Патанджали называют аштанга-йогой*».

«In the Sixth Chapter of Bhagavad-gita, where yoga practice is described, this realization of the personal form of the Lord is called the perfection of yoga. *After practicing the sitting postures* and other regulative principles of the system, one finally reaches the stage of samadhi—absorption in the Supreme. In the samadhi stage one can see the Supreme Personality of Godhead in His partial form as Paramatma, or as He is. Samadhi is described in authoritative yoga scriptures, such as the Patanjali-sutras, to be a transcendental pleasure. *The yoga system described in the books of Patanjali is authoritative, and the modern so-called yogis who have manufactured their own ways, not consulting the authorities, are simply ludicrous. The Patanjali yoga system is called astanga-yoga*». 
_______________________

ШБ 3.28.5, комм.:
«Занятия йогой вообще и хатха-йогой в частности являются не самоцелью, а средством для достижения уравновешенности ума. Прежде всего, человек должен научиться правильно сидеть, и тогда его ум и внимание станут достаточно сосредоточенными для того, чтобы он мог заниматься йогой. Постепенно йог должен научиться управлять движением жизненного воздуха, что позволит ему отвлечь свои чувства от объектов чувств. В предыдущем стихе говорилось, что йог должен хранить целомудрие. Сексуальное воздержание является самым важным аспектом практики самообуздания. Это воздержание называют брахмачарьей. C помощью *практики сидячих поз* и управления жизненным воздухом, человек может обуздать чувства, не позволяя им безудержно наслаждаться».

«The yogic practices in general and hatha-yoga in particular are not ends in themselves; they are means to the end of attaining steadiness. First one must be able to sit properly, and then the mind and attention will become steady enough for practicing yoga. Gradually, one must control the circulation of vital air, and with such control he will be able to withdraw the senses from sense objects. In the previous verse it is stated that one must observe celibacy. The most important aspect of sense control is controlling sex life. That is called brahmacarya. *By practicing the different sitting postures* and controlling the vital air, one can control and restrain the senses from unrestricted sense enjoyment».
_______________________

*Таким образом, Шрила Прабхупада подтверждает, что авторитетными асанами восьмиступенчатой аштанга-йоги являются только сидячие позы. Это согласуется с Шандилья–Упанишадой, где даются всего 9 асан, из которых 8 сидячих поз и всего одна — несидячая. 
Асаны, не упомянутые в авторитетных ведических йога-шастрах, неавторитетны для преданных Кришны и берут своё начало либо в шайвских (шиваитских) или шактийских тантрах, либо просто придуманы так называемыми инструкторами йоги, которые, по словам Шрилы Прабхупады, «изобрели собственные методы йоги, не  обращаясь к авторитетам», и которые «просто смешны и нелепы».*

----------


## Варган

> При поверхностном взгляде может показаться, что нет разницы как размяться, сделать Сурья-намаскар или поднять штангу. Но когда я делаю Сурья-намаскар, я связываюсь с Сурья-Нараяной, который оптимизирует систему и благословляет меня. А если я тягаю железки, я просто потею. Для материалиста это может показаться тем же самым. Но тот, кто понимает более тонкие вещи, почувствует разницу.


Правильно ли я понял, что Вы всё-таки практикуете Сурья-Намаскар не просто как физические упражнения, а как определённую духовную практику, связанную с Сурйа-Нарайаной, который оптимизирует систему Вашего физического и тонкого тела и благословляет Вас? Где в книгах Шрилы Прабхупады можно почитать о такой форме духовной практики? 

Асаны, используемые  в комплексе Сурья-Намаскар, отсутствуют в авторитетных шастрах по аштанга-йоге. Впервые этот комплекс упражнений стал известен после издания «10 пунктов на пути к здоровью» Шримад Баласахиба раджи Аунтхи в 1928 г., и «Йога-макаранды». Шри Тирумалай Кришнамачарьи в 1934 г. Неизвестно, узнал Кришнамачарья комплекс от своих предшественников или разработал сам. 

«_Когда у нас есть в высшей степени превосходный  метод, представленный в Ведических писаниях, нет нужды выдумывать новую систему, чтобы вводить в заблуждение невинную публику. В настоящее время стало модным отвергать стандартную систему и представлять что-то  фальшивое под именем недавно изобретённого метода йоги».
Шрила Прабхупада. «Учение Господа Капилы», комментарий к стиху 14_.

“When we have a superexcellent process already present in Vedic scriptures, there is no need to concoct a new system, to mislead the innocent public. At present it has become a fashion to reject the standard system and present something bogus in the name of a newly invented process of yoga.” (Teachings of Lord Kapiladeva, Purport to verse 14).

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> В шастрах говорится, что есть всего 9 асан, из которых почти все сидячие (Шандилья-упанишад).





> Это согласуется с Шандилья–Упанишадой, где даются всего 9 асан, из которых 8 сидячих поз и всего одна — несидячая.


Шандилья-упанишада 1.3. _svastika-gomukha-padma-vIra-siMha-bhadra-mukta-mayUra-AkhyAny AsanAny aShTau 
Существует восемь [основных] асан – свастика, гомукха, падма (лотос), вира, симха, бхадра, мукта и майура._ 
Йогататтва-упанишада 29. _Из восьмидесяти асан самые важные – Сиддхасана, Падмасана, Симхасана и Бхадрасана._ 
В той же Йогататтве видим характерные методы хатха-йоги (начиная с текста 19), а в Йога-чудамани-упанишаде видим йогу с элементами шактизма.

----------


## Варган

> Шандилья-упанишада 1.3. _svastika-gomukha-padma-vIra-siMha-bhadra-mukta-mayUra-AkhyAny AsanAny aShTau 
> Существует восемь [основных] асан – свастика, гомукха, падма (лотос), вира, симха, бхадра, мукта и майура._


По факту в Шандилья-упанишаде перечислено 9, а не 8 асан: далее в тексте этой же главы есть ещё описание сиддхасаны. 

Слово "основных" содержится в квадратных скобках, то есть это добавка от переводчика, чей авторитет именно так комментировать санскритский текст неизвестен. 





> Йогататтва-упанишада 29. _Из восьмидесяти асан самые важные – Сиддхасана, Падмасана, Симхасана и Бхадрасана._


Вот оригинал на санскрите Йогататтва-упанишада 29: 
_siddhaM padma.n tathA si.nhaM bhadra.n cheti chatuShTayam.h .. 29.._
Источник: http://sanskritdocuments.org/doc_upa.../yogatatva.itx

Подскажите, пожалуйста, где здесь слова "Из восьмидесяти асан"? Это тоже добавка от переводчика? Насколько он авторитетен делать такую добавку-комментарий?




> В той же Йогататтве видим характерные методы хатха-йоги (начиная с текста 19), а в Йога-чудамани-упанишаде видим йогу с элементами шактизма.


Наше видение надо соотносить с разъяснениями ачарьев, а они никогда не приписывали Шриле Вйасадеве элементы шактизма, равно как и шайвизма, майавады и т.д.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

Точно! Вы правы во всёх трёх случаях, а я виноват, даже не пересчитал как следует число асан. 
Гугл выдал мне три сайта, где aSTau переведено как "девять": 


> Существует девять [основных] асан (положений тела) – свастика, гомукха, падма (лотос), вира, симха, бхадра, мукта и майура.


и я решил, что Вы читали именно эти версии.

----------


## Варган

> Точно! Вы правы во всёх трёх случаях, а я виноват, даже не пересчитал как следует число асан. 
> Гугл выдал мне три сайта, где aSTau переведено как "девять": и я решил, что Вы читали именно эти версии.


Я просмотрел 20 Упанишад, которые относятся к классу йога-Упанишады в переводе на английский Аййангара (1938 год). В разных Упанишадах даётся разное количество асан: 9, 2, 4, 18, 11, и подавляющее большинство из них всегда сидячие позы. Именно поэтому Шрила Прабхупада и объясняет в своих книгах, что в авторитетной аштанга-йоге или хатха-йоге под практикой асан понимается практика сидячих поз.




> Йогататтва-упанишада 29. _Из восьмидесяти асан самые важные – Сиддхасана, Падмасана, Симхасана и Бхадрасана._


В книге Аййангара _"The Yoga Upanisads" by T.R. Srinivasa Ayyangar_  (1938) слова о восьмидесяти асанах даны в скобках, то есть это добавка переводчика: _(Of the innumerable postures, eighty are considered important, of which again) the Siddha, the Padma, the Simha simirlaly, and the Bhadra, these four (are considered important)_ - Йогататтва-упанишада 29.  То есть в санскрите нет упоминания о 80 асанах, это вставка от переводчика.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Вот дополнительное подтверждение того, что хатха-йога шайвов (шиваитов), и шакт, и инструкторов йоги, практикующих на Западе, коренным образом отличается от восьмиступенчатой аштанга-йоги Патанджали, Вьясадевы, Нарады, Кришны:
> 
> БГ 4.29, комм.: 
> «Система йоги для управления дыханием называется пранаямой; и вначале её практикуют в системе хатха-йоги, используя различные сидячие позы. Все эти методы рекомендуются для контроля чувств и для продвижения в духовном осознании».
> 
> ШБ 3.28.5, комм.:
> «Занятия йогой вообще и хатха-йогой в частности являются не самоцелью, а средством для достижения уравновешенности ума. Прежде всего, человек должен научиться правильно сидеть, и тогда его ум и внимание станут достаточно сосредоточенными для того, чтобы он мог заниматься йогой. Постепенно йог должен научиться управлять движением жизненного воздуха, что позволит ему отвлечь свои чувства от объектов чувств. В предыдущем стихе говорилось, что йог должен хранить целомудрие. Сексуальное воздержание является самым важным аспектом практики самообуздания. Это воздержание называют брахмачарьей. C помощью практики сидячих поз и управления жизненным воздухом, человек может обуздать чувства, не позволяя им безудержно наслаждаться».


Оо, наметился прогресс, наконец-то начали цитировать из книг Шрилы Прабхупады! Скоро и до Истины доберемся)

Про Йога-Асаны много тут:

https://www.vedabase.com/ru/search/site/Асаны?page=1
https://www.vedabase.com/ru/search/site/Позы йоги
https://www.vedabase.com/ru/search/site/Упражнения йоги

_" С помощью этих упражнений можно улучшить кровообращение и таким образом восстановить здоровье, однако тот, кто ограничивается выполнением этих упражнений, никогда не достигнет высшего совершенства йоги." 
  ШБ 4.4.25_

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

> оо, наметился прогресс, наконец-то начали цитировать из книг Шрилы Прабхупады! Скоро и до Истины доберемся)
> 
> Про Йога-Асаны много тут:
> 
> https://www.vedabase.com/ru/search/site/Асаны?page=1


Хорошие цитаты.Спасибо.
ШБ 4.20.12 


> Йоги также находятся во власти телесных представлений о жизни





> Йоги также находятся во власти телесных представлений о жизни: им кажется, что с помощью физических и умственных упражнений, практикуя дхарану, асаны, пранаяму и т.д., можно достичь духовных целей. *Однако преданный, связанный близкими отношениями с Верховной Личностью Бога, постоянно пребывает на трансцендентном уровне. Таким образом, только преданные могут всегда оставаться безучастными к деятельности материального тела и ее последствиям и заниматься делом, для которого созданы все живые существа, — преданным служением Господу.*

----------


## Варган

> Оо, наметился прогресс, наконец-то начали цитировать из книг Шрилы Прабхупады! Скоро и до Истины доберемся)
> 
> Про Йога-Асаны много тут:
> 
> https://www.vedabase.com/ru/search/site/Асаны?page=1
> https://www.vedabase.com/ru/search/site/Позы йоги
> https://www.vedabase.com/ru/search/site/Упражнения йоги
> 
> _" С помощью этих упражнений можно улучшить кровообращение и таким образом восстановить здоровье, однако тот, кто ограничивается выполнением этих упражнений, никогда не достигнет высшего совершенства йоги." 
>   ШБ 4.4.25_


Спасибо, матушка Кастурика! Так много цитат. Жаль только что не всегда в официальном переводе ББТ точно переведены места про позы. У Шрилы Прабхупады везде: и в Бхагавад-гите, и в Шримад-Бхагаватам - в оригинале всегда стоят слова "_sitting postures_" - _сидячие позы_. А в нашем официальном переводе это зачастую заменяется на "_упражнения_" или "_асаны_". Это сбивает с толку и даёт читателям повод думать, что шайвские (шиваитские) и шактийские асаны, коих 8.400.000 штук, так же относятся к авторитетной практике асан. Нет, не относятся! Шрила Прабхупада даёт авторитетное определение стадии "_асана_" в ведической аштанга-йоге: 

"Практика ямы и ниямы заключается в соблюдении строгих правил и предписаний, что помогает йогу обуздать ум и чувства, *асанами же называют различные СИДЯЧИЕ ПОЗЫ*. Все это помогает тому, кто служит Господу, укрепиться в вере. Однако выполнение физических упражнений не является конечной целью йоги; истинная цель йоги — овладеть своим умом, научиться концентрировать его и развить в себе веру, необходимую для того, чтобы заниматься преданным служением".
ШБ 3.27.6, комм.

----------


## Варган

> Вопрос остается в силе: Что в своих книгах Шрила Прабхупада говорит о науках Астрологии, Аюрведе и о Йога-асанах?
> 
> Домыслы не нужны. Нужны прямые цитаты! Они там есть!


Он говорит, что ХАТХА-ЙОГА ПРЕДНАЗНАЧЕНА ДЛЯ НЕВЕЖЕСТВЕННЫХ ЛЮДЕЙ, НАХОДЯЩИХСЯ ПОД ОЧЕНЬ СИЛЬНЫМ ВЛИЯНИЕМ ТЕЛЕСНЫХ ПРЕДСТАВЛЕНИЙ О ЖИЗНИ:

«*Так называемые йоги, выполняющие различные физические упражнения, тоже относятся к категории невежественных людей, поскольку хатха-йога предназначена прежде всего для тех, кто находится под очень сильным влиянием телесных представлений о жизни*».
Шримад-Бхагаватам, 3.31.31, разъяснение смысла Шрилы Прабхупады

"So-called yogIs who perform various bodily feats are also in the same category as such ignorant people because the haTha-yoga system is especially recommended for persons who are grossly implicated in the bodily conception".

SB 3.31.31, purport

_________________________

«Сосредоточив ум на лотосных стопах Кришны, человек достигает истинной цели обуздания ума с помощью описанного здесь метода: очищения системы каналов, по которым циркулирует жизненный воздух. *Заниматься хатха-йогой и выполнять дыхательные упражнения рекомендуют в первую очередь тем, кто сосредоточен на своем телесном существовании, но тот, кто повторяет мантру Харе Кришна, достигает той же цели, только с помощью более простого метода*…

Людям нашего века очень трудно заниматься йогой, которая предусматривает выполнение асан и дыхательных упражнений. Поэтому Господь Чайтанья говорил кИртанИйаХ садА хариХ: нужно постоянно повторять святое имя Верховного Господа, «Кришна», ибо это самое подходящее для Верховной Личности Бога имя. Имя «Кришна» и Верховная Личность Кришна неотличны друг от друга. Поэтому тот, кто сосредоточенно повторяет мантру Харе Кришна и слушает ее, достигает того же результата, что и йог, занимающийся дыхательными упражнениями».

Шримад-Бхагаватам, 3.28.9, разъяснение смысла Шрилы Прабхупады

"The real purpose of controlling the mind by the prescribed method of clearing the passage of the life air is achieved immediately if one fixes his mind directly on the lotus feet of KRSNa. The haTha-yoga system, or breathing system, is especially recommended for those who are very absorbed in the concept of bodily existence, but one who can perform the simple process of chanting Hare KRSNa can fix the mind more easily...

Practicing the yoga system of exercise and breath control is very difficult for a person in this age, and therefore Lord Caitanya recommended, kIrtanIyaH sadA hariH: one should always chant the holy name of the Supreme Lord, KRSNa , because KRSNa is the most suitable name of the Supreme Personality of Godhead.
SB 3.28.9. purport.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Он говорит, что ХАТХА-ЙОГА ПРЕДНАЗНАЧЕНА ДЛЯ НЕВЕЖЕСТВЕННЫХ ЛЮДЕЙ, НАХОДЯЩИХСЯ ПОД ОЧЕНЬ СИЛЬНЫМ ВЛИЯНИЕМ ТЕЛЕСНЫХ ПРЕДСТАВЛЕНИЙ О ЖИЗНИ


Наконец родилось))
Больное тело находится в невежестве, поэтому Шрила Прабхупада объясняет, что асаны, упражнения способны помочь больному телу. Преданный принимает те упражнения, которые его оздоравливают. 

Шрила Прабхупада в последние годы ежедневно использовал очень очень жесткий массаж, который является пассивными упражнениями. Это давало ему много сил и энергии *для служения!*
_" С помощью этих упражнений можно улучшить кровообращение и таким образом восстановить здоровье "_

Если ваше тело в благости, вам не нужны упражнения  :smilies: 
Хари бол!

----------


## Варган

> Вопрос остается в силе: Что в своих книгах Шрила Прабхупада говорит о науках Астрологии, Аюрведе и о Йога-асанах?
> 
> Домыслы не нужны. Нужны прямые цитаты! Они там есть!


Он говорит, что ЗАНИМАТЬСЯ ХАТХА-ЙОГОЙ РАДИ ТОГО, ЧТОБЫ СДЕЛАТЬ СВОЕ ТЕЛО ЗДОРОВЫМ - ЭТО ЗНАЧИТ ЗАНИМАТЬСЯ КАРМИЧЕСКОЙ ДЕЯТЕЛЬНОСТЬЮ, И ЧТО ШАСТРЫ НИКОМУ НЕ РЕКОМЕНДУЮТ В ВЕК КАЛИ ЗАНИМАТЬСЯ ТАКОЙ ЙОГИЧЕСКОЙ ПРАКТИКОЙ

«Так называемые йоги, не зная истинной цели йоги,* занимаются ею ради того, чтобы сделать свое тело здоровым. Это значит, что они занимаются кармической деятельностью и, опутанные материальными желаниями, вынуждены получать новое тело*. Они не знают, что высшая цель жизни — постичь Кришну. Чтобы вызволить таких йогов из круговорота рождения и смерти, *шастры никому не рекомендуют в век Кали заниматься такой йогической практикой, потому что подобные занятия в наш век — просто напрасная трата времени.* Единственным методом, который позволяет человеку достичь духовного совершенства, является повторение мантры Харе Кришна».

Шримад-Бхагаватам, 4.23.8, разъяснение смысла Шрилы Прабхупады.

"So-called yogIs, without knowledge of the real purpose of yoga, practice it in order to keep the body fit. Thus they engage themselves in fruitive activities, and thus they are bound by desire to accept another body. They are not aware that the ultimate goal of life is to approach KRSNa. In order to save such yogIs from wandering throughout the different species of life, the SAstras warn that in this age such yogic practice is simply a waste of time. The only means of elevation is the chanting of the Hare KRSNa mahA-mantra".
SB 4.23.8., purport

----------


## Варган

> Наконец родилось))
> Больное тело находится в невежестве, поэтому Шрила Прабхупада объясняет, что асаны, упражнения способны помочь больному телу. Преданный принимает те упражнения, которые его оздоравливают. 
> Если ваше тело в благости, вам не нужны упражнения 
> Хари бол!


Харе Кришна! Шрила Прабхупада говорит не о невежественном *теле*, а о невежественных *людях*, НАХОДЯЩИХСЯ ПОД ОЧЕНЬ СИЛЬНЫМ ВЛИЯНИЕМ ТЕЛЕСНЫХ ПРЕДСТАВЛЕНИЙ О ЖИЗНИ. То есть эти люди лишены знания.

----------


## Варган

> Вопрос остается в силе: Что в своих книгах Шрила Прабхупада говорит о науках Астрологии, Аюрведе и о Йога-асанах?
> 
> Домыслы не нужны. Нужны прямые цитаты! Они там есть!


Он говорит, что КАРМА (ЧИТАЙ АСТРОЛОГИЯ) И ЙОГА - ЭТО ПЕСОК В СЕРДЦЕ, КОТОРЫЙ ПРЕДАННЫЙ ДОЛЖЕН ТЩАТЕЛЬНО ВЫМЕСТИ:

"Сердце необходимо очистить от всех материальных мотивов, порожденных* кармической деятельностью*, эмпирическим знанием, занятиями мистической *йогой* и всеми прочими разновидностями так называемой медитации...

Рассуждения о безличном, монизм (слияние с бытием Всевышнего), философский поиск истины, мистическую *йогу* и медитацию *сравнивают с песком. Все это лишь раздражает сердце. Всем этим мы не доставляем Верховной Личности Бога никакого удовольствия и лишаем Господа возможности спокойно восседать в наших сердцах*".

Шри Чайтанья-Чаритамрита, Мадхья-лила, 12.135, разъяснение смысла Шрилы Прабхупады.

----------


## Варган

> Наконец родилось))
> Шрила Прабхупада в последние годы ежедневно использовал очень очень жесткий массаж, который является пассивными упражнениями. Это давало ему много сил и энергии *для служения!*
> _" С помощью этих упражнений можно улучшить кровообращение и таким образом восстановить здоровье "_
> 
> Если ваше тело в благости, вам не нужны упражнения


Тема не об упражнениях и не о здоровье, а конкретно о так называемой хатха-йоге. Для здоровья Шрила Прабхупада рекомендовал любые системы физических упражнений, обращаться к так называемой хатха-йоге для этого нет необходимости (см. книгу "Путь к совершенству", глава 8). Хатха-йога выдумана так называемыми йогами, которые просто "смешны и нелепы", так как "изобрели собственные методы йоги, не обращаясь к авторитетам" (ШБ 3.21.12, комм.).

----------


## baladasa

Варган, вы знаете как определить с каким мотивом действует преданный?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Тема не об упражнениях и не о здоровье, а конкретно о так называемой хатха-йоге. Для здоровья Шрила Прабхупада рекомендовал любые системы физических упражнений, обращаться к так называемой хатха-йоге для этого нет необходимости.


Удивительно, но мы еще не видели ни одного преданного, ни одного вайшнава-инструктора, кто бы сам практиковал или преподавал хатха-йогу)) Но многие преданные реально поправляют свое здоровье и укрепляют тело *упражнениями* и различными полезными *асанами*. И абсолютно все следуют наставлениям Шрилы Прабхупады, мы можем это постоянно наблюдать вживую в общении. 
 Такие смешные баталии только в интернете происходят  :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Если кто-то считает, что сейчас преданные практикуют хатха-йогу, нужно начинать читать шестую главу БГ.
_
Бхагавад Гита глава 6_:Для занятий йогой надо найти чистое уединенное место, постелить на землю циновку из травы куша, покрыв ее оленьей шкурой
Держа корпус, шею и голову на одной линии, йог должен сосредоточить взгляд на кончике носа. Успокоив и обуздав ум, избавившись от страха и полностью отказавшись от половой жизни, он должен устремить мысленный взор на Мой образ в сердце и сделать Меня своей высшей целью.
Арджуна сказал: О Мадхусудана, практика йоги, которую Ты описал, кажется мне непосильной, ибо ум мой беспокоен и неустойчив.


Итак, кто следует этой практике? 

И все же, если пристально всмотреться в комментарий к последнему стиху, то можно увидеть, что Шрила Прабхупада допускает, что для некоторых людей практика аштанга-йоги возможна даже в наш век:

_Шрила Прабхупада:_ Пять тысяч лет назад у Арджуны было гораздо больше достоинств, чем у нас в нынешнее время, и все же он отверг практику мистической йоги. Мы нигде не найдем упоминания о том, что он когда-либо занимался ей. Поэтому для основной массы людей, живущих в век Кали, данную практику йоги следует считать неприемлемой. *Конечно, некоторые, очень редкие люди могут заниматься ей, но для большинства это невозможно.* 
Сейчас опять кто-то сильно удивился?) Ой, вся стройная система подобранных цитат и запретов нарушается)

Шрила Прабхупада обучал учеников, как они могут проповедовать людям, которые заинтересованы аштанга-йогой. И проповедовать элементы аштанга-йоги, описанные в Бхагавад Гите, можно прямо в Храме(!)))

" _68-12 По поводу распространения брошюры «Совершенство йоги»: когда люди приходят к тебе в храм, ты должен объяснять им принципы йоги так, как они описаны в Бхагавад-гите. Эти твои наставления должны предваряться и оканчиваться киртаном. Если им интересно, можешь показать им, как надо сидеть, сосредоточив взгляд на кончике носа. Концентрироваться надо на Господе Кришне или Господе Вишну, как объясняется в «Бхагавад-гите как она есть». Итак, если они приходят, чтобы узнать что-то о хатха-йоге, ты можешь доказать им с помощью авторитетного источника, что этот вид йоги не принесет успеха в нынешнюю эпоху — эпоху Кали. 
(Письмо Сатсварупе, 29 декабря 1968)

68-12 По поводу обучения другим формам йоги в группах йоги: ты можешь давать наставления по шестой главе Бхагавад-гиты. Она охватывает и йогу Патанджали. Праткически ни один метод, за исключением санкиртаны, не эффективен в Кали-югу, поэтому побуждай, насколько возможно, своих студентов петь «Харе Кришна» и вдохновенно танцевать. Это принесет успех каждому. 
(Письмо Даяла-Нитаю, 29 декабря 1968)_


Думаю, это далеко не все наставления по теме, при желании можете еше поискать. Шрила Прабхупада очень интересная разносторонняя личность,

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

> Сейчас опять кто-то сильно удивился?) Ой, вся стройная система подобранных цитат и запретов нарушается)


Вопрос не в том допускает ли ачарья Прабхупада появления среди миллиардов людей серьезного йога.А рекомендует ли он своим ученикам занятие йогой. И тут ответ однозначный-нет.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Вопрос не в том допускает ли ачарья Прабхупада появления среди миллиардов людей серьезного йога.А рекомендует ли он своим ученикам занятие йогой. И тут ответ однозначный-нет.


Думаю, что по вашей теме уже дано предостаточно ссылок, читайте, разбирайтесь.

----------


## Варган

> Шрила Прабхупада обучал учеников, как они могут проповедовать людям, которые заинтересованы аштанга-йогой. И проповедовать элементы аштанга-йоги, описанные в Бхагавад Гите, можно прямо в Храме(!)))
> 
> " _68-12 По поводу распространения брошюры «Совершенство йоги»: когда люди приходят к тебе в храм, ты должен объяснять им принципы йоги так, как они описаны в Бхагавад-гите. Эти твои наставления должны предваряться и оканчиваться киртаном. Если им интересно, можешь показать им, как надо сидеть, сосредоточив взгляд на кончике носа. Концентрироваться надо на Господе Кришне или Господе Вишну, как объясняется в «Бхагавад-гите как она есть». Итак, если они приходят, чтобы узнать что-то о хатха-йоге, ты можешь доказать им с помощью авторитетного источника, что этот вид йоги не принесет успеха в нынешнюю эпоху — эпоху Кали. 
> (Письмо Сатсварупе, 29 декабря 1968)
> 
> 68-12 По поводу обучения другим формам йоги в группах йоги: ты можешь давать наставления по шестой главе Бхагавад-гиты. Она охватывает и йогу Патанджали. Праткически ни один метод, за исключением санкиртаны, не эффективен в Кали-югу, поэтому побуждай, насколько возможно, своих студентов петь «Харе Кришна» и вдохновенно танцевать. Это принесет успех каждому. 
> (Письмо Даяла-Нитаю, 29 декабря 1968)_


Я всеми руками и ногами ЗА то, чтобы именно так проходили занятия по Хатха-йоге, как описано в письмах Шрилы Прабхупады Сатварупе и Дайала Нитаю от 29.12.1968: 

- даём лекцию *строго по 6 главе Бхагавад-гиты как она есть*, 

- садим всех в авторитетную асану хатха-йоги и просим медитировать на лотосные стопы Господа Кришны, 

- но так как в нашу эпоху этот метод неэффективен, мы прямо убеждаем всех в этом с помощью авторитетных источников 

- и поэтому в начале и конце все вместе поём Харе Кришна и танцуем. 

Кто из инструкторов йоги сейчас следует этому наставлению Шрилы Прабхупады?

----------


## Варган

Из песни слова не выкинешь:

"Не надо применять метод спекуляций или упражнять тело, чтобы достичь совершенства мистической йоги. Человеку следует просто понять, что страдания и радости этого тела уже предопределены; не нужды пытаться избежать страданий этого телесного существования или пытаться достичь счастья с помощью разных видов упражнений. Лучше всего предаться Верховному Господу телом, умом и речью и всегда быть занятым в служении Ему. Такой трансцендентный труд плодотворен, а любые другие попытки постичь Абсолютную Истину обречены на неудачу. Поэтому разумный человек не станет пускаться в философские рассуждения или заниматься мистической йогой, чтобы познать Абсолютную Истину. Вместо этого, он предпочитает заниматься преданным служением Верховному Господу и отдает себя в Его власть. Он знает: всё, что может произойти с его телом, - результат его прошлой кармической деятельности. Тот, кто живет простой жизнью в преданном служении Господу, безусловно, унаследует царство Бога".

_Шрила Прабхупада_. Кришна. Верховная Личность Бога (Источник вечного наслаждения – название в первых русских изданиях)
Глава 14: Молитвы Брахмы Господу Кришне

"There is no need of adopting the speculative method or exercising the body to attain mystic yoga perfection. One should simply understand that the distress and happiness of this body are predestined; there is no need to try to avoid the distress of this bodily existence or to attempt to achieve happiness by different types of exercises. The best course is to surrender unto the Supreme Personality of Godhead with body, mind and words and always be engaged in His service. This transcendental labor is fruitful, but other attempts to understand the Absolute Truth are never successful. Therefore an intelligent man does not try to understand the Absolute Truth by speculative or mystic power. Rather, he engages in devotional service and depends on the Supreme Personality of Godhead. He knows that whatever may happen to the body is due to his past fruitive activities. If one lives such a simple life in devotional service, then automatically he inherits the transcendental abode of the Lord".

KRSNA, The Supreme Personality of Godhead
Ch. 14: Prayers Offered by Lord BrahmA to Lord KRSNa

----------


## Варган

> И все же, если пристально всмотреться в комментарий к последнему стиху, то можно увидеть, что Шрила Прабхупада допускает, что для некоторых людей практика аштанга-йоги возможна даже в наш век:
> 
> _Шрила Прабхупада:_ Пять тысяч лет назад у Арджуны было гораздо больше достоинств, чем у нас в нынешнее время, и все же он отверг практику мистической йоги. Мы нигде не найдем упоминания о том, что он когда-либо занимался ей. Поэтому для основной массы людей, живущих в век Кали, данную практику йоги следует считать неприемлемой. *Конечно, некоторые, очень редкие люди могут заниматься ей, но для большинства это невозможно.* 
> Сейчас опять кто-то сильно удивился?) Ой, вся стройная система подобранных цитат и запретов нарушается)


Шрила Прабхупада продолжает сразу после этого: 
"Если так обстояли дела пять тысяч лет назад, что тогда говорить о сегодняшнем дне? Те, кто пытается имитировать эту практику, посещая пресловутые школы и общества йоги, лишь напрасно теряют время, хотя и думают, что добились каких-то успехов. Они пребывают в полном невежестве относительно истинной цели йоги".
БГ 6.33. комм.

----------


## Варган

Шримад-Бхагаватам 11.28.43:
Перевод:
"*Хотя тело и может быть усовершенствовано с помощью различных методов и процедур йоги, разумный человек, посвятивший свою жизнь Мне, не полагается на перспективу совершенствования физического тела и в действительности отказывается от таких занятий*". 

Комментарий слуг Шрилы Прабхупады: 

"Преданный Господа сохраняет свое тело здоровым, употребляя в пищу питательный прасад Господа Кришны, ведя чистый и упорядоченный образ жизни, свободный от ненужных беспокойств, а также занимаясь пением и танцуя перед Божеством Господа. Когда преданный болен, он лечится как положено обычными методами. Но помимо этого нет нужды погружать свой ум в мысли о физическом теле под предлогом так называемых занятий йогой. В конечном итоге человек должен принять судьбу, ниспосланную ему Господом".

----------


## Варган

Шиварама Свами: "Йогу лишили её души"

"Что эти люди сделали с йогой??

Тысячи лет назад Патанджали описал  хатха-йогу, а Кришна описал основы системы йоги. Оба этих Учителя подразумевали, что должны быть практикующие и  учителя йоги. Чтобы научиться, в частности, аскетичности, простоте, воздержанию от половых отношений, отречению от мирского 

Йоги жили в лесу или в горах, питались только тем, что выросло в дикой природе,сторонились общества и отвергали мирские атрибуты ради высшей цели - ради просветления.

И вот ускоренная перемотка вперёд  - на  2018 год и йога сейчас - это рынок с мировыми оборотами 80 миллионов долларов. Студенты йоги платят по 15 долларов за занятие, обучение инструкторов стоит тысячи долларов,а за йога-ретриты  берут заоблачные цены. Вдобавок требуется купить необходимую экипировку для занятий йогой: маты для йоги, штаны для йоги, футболки для йоги и благовония для йоги.

А разновидности йоги настолько же многочисленны, насколько приводят в смятение:
йога обнажённых, горячая йога, йога сна, йога пива, йога секса, и даже йога смеха.Но это вовсе не смешно. 

Торговля йогой одержала победу над целью йоги. И эта цель заключается не в том, чтобы противостоять стрессу, поддерживать здоровье или хорошее самочувствие. Не говоря уже о том, чтоб зарабатывать деньги или, средства к существованию. Цель йоги - это самоосознание и связь со Всевышним.

Так давайте будем честными!  *Давайте перестанем называть этот коммерциализированный, торгашеский фарс йогой. Называйте это, как хотите, но только не примазывайтесь при этом к величественному названию великих йогов, учителей и Аватаров прошлого*. 

Ели вы хотите вести бизнес или быть частью бизнеса, то просто знайте, что *вы продали свою душу тем самым вещам, от которых йога предназначена избавить вас: мирской суете и отождествлению себя с телом*.

Но (!) если вы действительно хотите практиковать йогу, то делайте это авторитетным способом,способом, который дан в "Йога-сутрах" и "Бхагавад-гите"". 

Шиварама Свами
монах, писатель, бхакти-йог. 
www.sivaramaswami.com

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

> Шиварама Свами: "Йогу лишили её души"
> Тысячи лет назад Патанджали описал  хатха-йогу, а Кришна описал основы системы йоги. Оба этих Учителя подразумевали, что должны быть практикующие и  учителя йоги. Чтобы научиться, в частности, аскетичности, простоте, воздержанию от половых отношений, отречению от мирского йоги жили в лесу или в горах, питались только тем, что выросло в дикой природе,сторонились общества и отвергали мирские атрибуты ради высшей цели - ради просветления.


Харе Кришна! Не пытаясь спорить с Шиварама Махараджем в том, что из йоги сейчас делают бизнес, хочу спросить - почему все-таки сейчас невозможно практиковать авторитетную йогу? Леса еще пока сохранились, есть в них места, где никто не ходит. Можно там что-то выращивать и жить, сторонясь общества. Как я понимаю, такие йоги есть и они собираются раз в 12 лет в Индии на Кумбха меле. Так что, наверное, этот путь не невозможен, но он просто не может быть таким массовым, как бхакти-йога? Так?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Харе Кришна! Не пытаясь спорить с Шиварама Махараджем в том, что из йоги сейчас делают бизнес, хочу спросить - почему все-таки сейчас невозможно практиковать авторитетную йогу? Леса еще пока сохранились, есть в них места, где никто не ходит. Можно там что-то выращивать и жить, сторонясь общества. Как я понимаю, такие йоги есть и они собираются раз в 12 лет в Индии на Кумбха меле. Так что, наверное, этот путь не невозможен, но он просто не может быть таким массовым, как бхакти-йога? Так?


Эфир на всей планете слишком засорен. Даже если йог уйдет в лес и будет там медитировать, немного очистив свой ум и чувства, ему придется плавать в этом море радио и теле передач и миллионов телефонных звонков.

----------


## Варган

"ОБМАНЫВАЮЩИЙ ДРУГИХ ЛЖЕАСТРОЛОГ; ЧИНОВНИК-ЖУЛИК И ЛЖЕЛЕКАРЬ АЮРВЕДЫ - ВСЕ ОНИ СЧИТАЮТСЯ ДАЮЩИМИ ЛОЖНЫЕ ЗАВЕРЕНИЯ И ПОПАДАЮТ В АД"

"О царь, люди, дающие ложные заверения, очень греховны. Человек, притворно или в насмешку восхваляющий другого, обвешивающий, не умеющий выполнить обязанности своих варны и ашрама (например, неквалифицированный человек, претендующий на роль брахмана или неверно повторяющий Веды); выдумывающий собственные писания; обманывающий других лжеастролог; чиновник-жулик и лжелекарь аюрведы - все они считаются дающими ложные заверения и попадают в ад. Но просто соблюдая Апара экадаши все эти грешники полностью освобождаются от последствий своих грехов". 

Из повествования о славе Джйештха-Кришна экадаши, или Апара экадаши, из Брахманда Пураны

----------


## Варган

69-03 Я рад тому, что ты вступил в спор с людьми на Собрании йогов. На самом деле, вся эта система так называемой йоги и медитации, которая так популярна в вашей стране — фальшивка. Но если мы говорим голую правду, люди порой приходят от этого в ярость, потому что неприятную правду не все могут стерпеть. Если мы назовем чернокожего человека чернокожим, он от этого придет в ярость, потому что это неприятно. Поэтому мы должны представлять свои взгляды очень осторожно. Лучше всего, если мы изложим их примерно так: 1) Система йоги рекомендуется в Бхагавад-гите; 2) Это авторитетная система; 3)Но для обычных людей она не подходит, особенно в эту эпоху Кали; 4) Так называемая система йоги, которую практикуют люди этой эпохи, - не настоящая и не подлинная. Они не могут соблюдать все правила и предписания практики йоги; 5) Поэтому следует признать, что последователи так называемой йоги просто обмануты и попусту теряют свое время. Я уже объяснял все это в главе «Санкхья-йога» «Бхагавад-гиты как она есть». Почитай внимательно комментарии и изложи их пункт за пунктом, при удобном случае. 

(Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады  Сатсварупе, 19 марта 1969)

I am glad to note your arguments with the Yoga meeting people. Actually this so-called yoga system and meditation that is so much popular in your country is bogus. But if we speak the naked truth to the people, sometimes they may get angry. Because unpalatable truth is not tolerated. If we call a black man black, he will be angry because it is unpalatable. So we have to present our case very carefully. The best way of presentation will be like this: (1) Yoga system is recommended in the Bhagavad Gita, (2) It is approved system, (3) But it is not suitable for ordinary man, especially in this age of Kali, (4) The so-called yoga system practiced by the people of this age is not bonafide. They cannot follow all the rules and regulations of yoga practice, (5) Therefore it is conclusive that so called yoga followers are simply cheated and they are wasting their time. I have already explained these points in the Sankhya yoga chapter of the Bhagavad Gita As It Is, so you read them carefully and present it, point by point, in suitable occasions.

690319 - Letter to Satsvarupa written from Hawaii

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Администраторам - Спасибо!

----------


## Варган

«Паритранайа садхунам винашайа ча душкртам. Кришна приходит в этот мир с двумя целями: защитить Своих преданных — чистых людей, следующих принципам религии, и уничтожить всех асуров — невежественных варваров, которые только лают, как собаки, и дерутся между собой за власть. В шастрах говорится: Кали-кале нама-рупе кршна-аватара. Движение сознания Кришны является одним из воплощений Кришны — воплощением в форме святого имени (нама-рупе), и каждый, кто действительно боится нынешних асуров — правителей и политиков, — должен приветствовать это воплощение Кришны: Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна, Харе Харе/Харе Рама, Харе Рама, Рама Рама, Харе Харе. Это защитит нас от правителей-асуров и их преследований. Не брезгуя никакими методами, асуры захватывают высшие государственные посты. Сейчас они обладают таким могуществом, что способны причинять страдания бесчисленному множеству людей, оправдывая свои действия заботой о национальной безопасности или чрезвычайной ситуацией. И даже когда один асур побеждает в войне другого, люди продолжают страдать. Поэтому весь мир находится в очень тяжелом положении, и единственная надежда — Движение сознания Кришны. Господь Нрисимхадева явился, когда отец Прахлады, асур, стал жестоко истязать своего сына. Из-за таких отцов-асуров, то есть политиков, стоящих у власти, нам очень трудно распространять Движение сознания Кришны, но, поскольку в этом Движении присутствует Сам Кришна, явившийся в форме Своего святого имени, мы надеемся, что отцы-асуры будут уничтожены и весь мир превратится в царство Бога. Сейчас мир заполонили асуры, рядящиеся в одежды политиков, гуру, садху, йогов и воплощений Бога и мешающие людям обрести сознание Кришны, хотя только сознание Кришны способно принести человечеству истинное благо».

Шримад-Бхагаватам, 10.3.21 (комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады)

----------

